# Superior Drummer Q&A



## Winspear

Okay..where are these meant to be installed? Installer didn't seem to work and I can't actually find where the already included presets are on my computer either.

EDIT: Think I am using an older version, updating.


----------



## Jakedudebro

EtherealEntity said:


> Okay..where are these meant to be installed? Installer didn't seem to work and I can't actually find where the already included presets are on my computer either.
> 
> EDIT: Think I am using an older version, updating.



I'm having this same problem, but I know for a fact that I'm using the latest version, and the problem still persists. Any ideas?


----------



## Opion

Jakedudebro said:


> I'm having this same problem, but I know for a fact that I'm using the latest version, and the problem still persists. Any ideas?



Thirding in with this confusion - bought the download and there's no authorization process as usual with the Metal Foundry expansions and such. Helpppppp O.O


----------



## Winspear

For those of you having problems - have you definately checked the Toontrack website and downloaded again? It's V2.2.3, and if you are using 64 bit it should say 64 bit next to the version. I thought I was fully updated because I had downloaded the most recent file on the Toontrack website. However, I redownloaded it and the content of the download had actually changed.

The presets are Combined Presets from the Load/Save menu, and as far as I can tell do not give the option to load individal channels in the mixer.


----------



## jameslabrie

First post!
I bought the preset yesterday, but I can't get it in SD. It says it's an "unix"-file and I can't load it in the load/save window. Some advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## themike

Ut oh - looks like Dream Theater is going to be using Superior with Misha's presets on the next album


----------



## jameslabrie

th3m1ke said:


> Ut oh - looks like Dream Theater is going to be using Superior with Misha's presets on the next album


----------



## jameslabrie

Seriously though, do I need to convert/open the unix-file somehow to get the .s20 files out from it?


----------



## Jakedudebro

EtherealEntity said:


> For those of you having problems - have you definately checked the Toontrack website and downloaded again? It's V2.2.3, and if you are using 64 bit it should say 64 bit next to the version. I thought I was fully updated because I had downloaded the most recent file on the Toontrack website. However, I redownloaded it and the content of the download had actually changed.
> 
> The presets are Combined Presets from the Load/Save menu, and as far as I can tell do not give the option to load individal channels in the mixer.



Yeah, I'm running version 2.2.3 and the presets still won't show up. I've tried just about everything.


----------



## jameslabrie

Jakedudebro said:


> Yeah, I'm running version 2.2.3 and the presets still won't show up. I've tried just about everything.



+1


----------



## Winspear

jameslabrie said:


> Seriously though, do I need to convert/open the unix-file somehow to get the .s20 files out from it?



I don't know what the unix file is. In my download I got an installer and a readme. The read me basically says just run the installer and it will put the files in the correct place. It worked for me once I was running the latest version of SD.

For those of you who can't get the presets to show..sorry, I've no idea. I suggest going to the Toontrack forum.


----------



## Jakedudebro

Problem solved: it's not part of The Metal Foundry, it's part of the N.Y. Avatar.


----------



## Opion

I even tried installing v.2.2.3 and it still says v.2.2.1. Kinda strange, I've done all the uninstalling/reinstalling I can do. Even the support is no help...I downloaded the thrash/death packs in the same way with no problems at all. Fuck :/


----------



## jameslabrie

I fixed it, I didn't realize I had not upgraded to 2.2.3 yet, that solved the problem. Thanks for trying to help anyways


----------



## Winspear

Opion said:


> I even tried installing v.2.2.3 and it still says v.2.2.1. Kinda strange, I've done all the uninstalling/reinstalling I can do. Even the support is no help...I downloaded the thrash/death packs in the same way with no problems at all. Fuck :/



Maybe you need to relocate/update the plugin from your DAW. Maybe it's still seeing the old one somehow.


----------



## PTP

Sometimes when I try to use Superior Drummer there's no sound at all. The volume bar in the DAW is moving but its just red instead of the normal spectrum of green to yellow to red. It's really annoying.


----------



## clems6belio

I've just bought the preset pack, it's an .exe file so I guess it's a patch.
Install is automatic, but I CAN'T find the preset in Superior 2.0 ?
What I have to do to load it ??


----------



## Nakon14

@Clems6belio, make sure that you have the most recent update of Superior installed on your computer. That a problem a lot of people, myself included, have had with getting this to work but it's a pretty easy fix!


----------



## clems6belio

Nakon14 said:


> @Clems6belio, make sure that you have the most recent update of Superior installed on your computer. That a problem a lot of people, myself included, have had with getting this to work but it's a pretty easy fix!


 
Thanks for your help. 
I was thinking that the preset works only with the most recent version.
But, another question : Is this most recent version is the "Superior Drummer 2.0 Crossgrade" which cost roughtly 160 ??
This https://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=34 ??
This isn't so pretty easy then :S


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

What do you use to program the drums? a Midi keyboard?


----------



## Metalus

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> What do you use to program the drums? a Midi keyboard?



Just out of curiosity, what are the benefits of using a midi keyboard? Can you edit with it in say...Pro Tools?


----------



## clems6belio

Sorry, idiot question, I resolved my problem ^^


----------



## PTP

PTP said:


> Sometimes when I try to use Superior Drummer there's no sound at all. The volume bar in the DAW is moving but its just red instead of the normal spectrum of green to yellow to red. It's really annoying.



I think its because I opened it as an AU instead of VST.

Another question: In Reaper when you open SD it asks if you want to create separate tracks for all the different outs, or just have everything go to one track. What difference does this make in terms of sound?


----------



## btnation

Couple things.......
Superior Presets only work with there designated library. exp: Bulb=avatar, sneap=MF, allen morgen=music city

2nd;you must update your Superior drummer to 2.2.3 which is available in your toontrack account under your products, Superior Drummer 2.0

Remember presets dont just show up when you load the kit. You have to make sure you click the load/save tab and select combined presets.

If you continue to have problems or have new one's please feel free to PM me or for a faster result email [email protected]


----------



## Psyy

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> What do you use to program the drums? a Midi keyboard?



Some people like Chimp Spanner use a MIDI keyboard for all their drum tracking. Other people (the majority) just use the piano roll, (or if you're using Cubase, the drum tracking page) and click all the notes on. You have to have some rudimentary knowledge of beats or else your drum track creation will be a long time in the making.


----------



## controversyking

Hello,

I'm a huge noob with superior drummer and am still learning the basics of the program.

I recently downloaded the Bulb S2.0 presets from Toontrack (*cough strictly to support Misha and the band... *cough ), and simply cannot find out how to load them up..

I installed them, and the installer even noted how it scans to put them in the correct directory.. booted S2.0 up through my DAW and in Toontrack Solo separate times and could not find out how to use them.... All of the places I saw for "presets" just had all of the stock ones (i think), but nothing indicative of 'bulb' presets.

Any help from people more experienced than I is appreciated 

EDIT

Thanks to whoever moved this post here. I used the search function before posting but kind of failed at it I guess. Sorry to clutter the forum


----------



## manana

Did you update to 2.2.3?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've got Evil Drums SDX but I can't figure out how to blend it with Avatar? I've searched all over for an answer.


----------



## JamesM

X-Drum, me thinks.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Armada said:


> X-Drum, me thinks.



Could you elaborate at all?

What I mean is I want to have the full kit from Avatar, but select samples from the Evil Drums library.


----------



## -Nolly-

X-Drum tutorial video


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Cheers 

Can't believe that I didn't even think to try 'New'...


----------



## juliangallows

Any one mix and match kits with SD. For example I find myself using a full kit, (example) lets just say the Bully kit from the metal section. I use the whole kit, then I will open a second track, and use (example) the indie kit, from the SD presets, but i will mute the cymbals metal kit, then blend the snares, toms, and bass drum from both kits. I have had the best experience with this. It sound amazing by itself. My only concern is once I add bass, guitar, etc, could I be losing any area for mixing, more so do I stand a chance of mudding up my entire mix?


----------



## buddha

btnation said:


> Couple things.......
> Superior Presets only work with there designated library. exp: Bulb=avatar, sneap=MF, allen morgen=music city
> 
> 2nd;you must update your Superior drummer to 2.2.3 which is available in your toontrack account under your products, Superior Drummer 2.0
> 
> Remember presets dont just show up when you load the kit. You have to make sure you click the load/save tab and select combined presets.
> 
> If you continue to have problems or have new one's please feel free to PM me or for a faster result email [email protected]



my cousin shared his superior drummer with me and i didnt pay for it.. so does this mean i have to pay for the upgrade or can i just use my orginal 2.0 and find another way to load the presets in. what steps should i take?


----------



## Cookiedude777

th3m1ke said:


> Ut oh - looks like Dream Theater is going to be using Superior with Misha's presets on the next album



Really? Didnt hear this news yet. Is there a link for this interview or something that you can send me?


----------



## Sepultorture

for all us canadians, if you are eyeing getting superior drummer and or the metal foundry expansion pack, all toon track stuff is on sale at long and mcquade

superior drummer regular $300 is on sale for $200 right now

just scooped up 2.0 and metal foundry for the price of cheaper than 2.0 at full price. woot


----------



## Stiman

300 regular price? It's 350$ on the website. I'm confused....


----------



## getaway_fromme

So I also downloaded the bulb presets....can't find them at all in combined presets. I'm running a fully updated version of SD 2.0. Anyone out there fix this same issue? Anything I'm overlooking? I installed the preset properly....


----------



## Xiphos68

Can you use Drum Superior in Logic 9 by plugging in 8th notes, 16th notes, and etc with the snares, bass drum, toms, and etc?


----------



## niffnoff

Xiphos68 said:


> Can you use Drum Superior in Logic 9 by plugging in 8th notes, 16th notes, and etc with the snares, bass drum, toms, and etc?



Sense make no?

To answer this yeah you can pretty much write in midi notes to trigger each sample. And 100% sure you can do this in Logic


----------



## Xiphos68

niffnoff said:


> Sense make no?
> 
> To answer this yeah you can pretty much write in midi notes to trigger each sample. And 100% sure you can do this in Logic



Yes that's what I meant.

I'm sorry I can't explain it thoroughly, but is there no way to do the same thing in garageband as well?


----------



## niffnoff

Xiphos68 said:


> Yes that's what I meant.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't explain it thoroughly, but is there no way to do the same thing in garageband as well?



Asif you didn't baffle me before haha  

With garageband I have little to no idea mate. Why bother though Logic is better?


----------



## Xiphos68

niffnoff said:


> Asif you didn't baffle me before haha
> 
> With garageband I have little to no idea mate. Why bother though Logic is better?



Money.


----------



## eventhetrees

How can I make new mics for cymbals on Superior?

I'm trying to separate the cymbals in Superior. I'm using the Avatar Kit with X-Drums from Metal Foundry as Cymbals...anyway I can create new mics to assign to each cymbal so I can pan them as I'd like to?


----------



## eventhetrees

How can I make new mics for cymbals on Superior?

I'm trying to separate the cymbals in Superior. I'm using the Avatar Kit with X-Drums from Metal Foundry as Cymbals...anyway I can create new mics to assign to each cymbal so I can pan them as I'd like to?


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

Right click on your separate X-Drum and On the right it should say "x-edit" or something like that. It should have a silver bar called "microphone assignment". Go into that and click in an empty space to create a new mic. You can take that mic wherever you want it, but you will have to create your x-drum mics seperately to have those new mics interact with them. You can then go into your mixer and configure channel settings (add comp,EQ,filter and so on...) , you can also separate them in the mixer by panning wherever you like. Hope that helps! I did that to add my splashes to my avatar kit and it worked for me that way.


----------



## eventhetrees

Hmm I'm gonna try that, cause I see the new button but it did nothing haha, I can drag things down and it didn't do anything...let's see if this works.

edit: I can only make a new "mic" if I drag something down, but then it doesn't really work at all :s


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

What I mean is that you can create a mic for your x-drum and then go to mic assignment and mess with it there so that it can be placed in your mixer section. From there you can ultimately change your settings to suit your liking. You want those extra mics because you can bus them to each other and then side chain your effects to your proper ambient channel. This makes for a realistic cymbal that has tons of room and it's own room, at that. I can show you more in-depth with screenies when I get home. It's complicated but it kinda makes sense. If you importing cymbals from another set, it's going to have a tiny bit of difference in OH. You can create your own overhead by creating your X-Drums' own bus channel, that you route all your x-drums into. The trick is getting your own x-drums' mics setup, because the avatar already has tons of mics - it doesnt default them automatically in the mixer. (which sucks)


If you still need help in understanding just be specific and I'll get you around that. It's pretty tricky - took me a few hours to overcome the concept. Lol


----------



## eventhetrees

Iheartmidgetbooty said:


> What I mean is that you can create a mic for your x-drum and then go to mic assignment and mess with it there so that it can be placed in your mixer section. From there you can ultimately change your settings to suit your liking. You want those extra mics because you can bus them to each other and then side chain your effects to your proper ambient channel. This makes for a realistic cymbal that has tons of room and it's own room, at that. I can show you more in-depth with screenies when I get home. It's complicated but it kinda makes sense. If you importing cymbals from another set, it's going to have a tiny bit of difference in OH. You can create your own overhead by creating your X-Drums' own bus channel, that you route all your x-drums into. The trick is getting your own x-drums' mics setup, because the avatar already has tons of mics - it doesnt default them automatically in the mixer. (which sucks)
> 
> 
> If you still need help in understanding just be specific and I'll get you around that. It's pretty tricky - took me a few hours to overcome the concept. Lol



Hmm I'm kinda getting it. Screen Shots would help, I'm using all X-Drum cymbals except for hi hats.


----------



## Chuggriffage

I'm still a noob at DAW programming, but i did discover a trick for SD2 in FL Studio. You right click a channel in the mixer on SD2 and select multi track. Then you click the gear icon in the VST window in FL Studio, click the processing tab, and then click automap outputs. That will give each channel in the SD2's mixer a corresponding channel in FL Studio. Then its all about linking all those channels into one volume channel so you have a volume control before it reaches the master channel. The other cool thing is the fact that you can link to an FX channel and drop a reverb control over said volume channel. It really makes a difference to be able to control the volume of each instrument in the kit TWICE and even provide effects before reaching the master channel.


----------



## Bryan Griffin

Psyy said:


> Some people like Chimp Spanner use a MIDI keyboard for all their drum tracking. Other people (the majority) just use the piano roll, (or if you're using Cubase, the drum tracking page) and click all the notes on. You have to have some rudimentary knowledge of beats or else your drum track creation will be a long time in the making.



I know this post is pretty old but I just saw Chimp blasting out some SERIOUS beats on his MIDI keyboard - the guy is better with the keys than I am with a full kit


----------



## ThrustTony

What's Drum tracker all about?

It comes up saying I have to register it to my computer but when I put in the code it says it's wrong.

I've installed Superior drummer and toontrack solo and ez player with no hassle.

Do I need to register ez player as well cause theres a code for that in the box aswell


----------



## Winspear

Drum Tracker as far as I know is Toontracks sample replacer, like Drumagog. Use it to trigger a MIDI kit like Superior with a real recording, for sample replacement.
I seem to remember thinking the same question when I bought Superior. I think I realised Drum Tracker isn't actually included and I didn't own the code for it.
Can't remember if Ezplayer needs registering...if it doesn't work then I guess so haha


----------



## ThrustTony

Ok cheers.

Do I need to buy drum tracker to use a digital kit with reaper and superior drummer then?

I want to play a digital kit and have it come up on Reaper as superior drummer samples.

Drum tracker was on the first disc of superior drummer but I'm not sure why its there if I can't register it. lol





EtherealEntity said:


> Drum Tracker as far as I know is Toontracks sample replacer, like Drumagog. Use it to trigger a MIDI kit like Superior with a real recording, for sample replacement.
> I seem to remember thinking the same question when I bought Superior. I think I realised Drum Tracker isn't actually included and I didn't own the code for it.
> Can't remember if Ezplayer needs registering...if it doesn't work then I guess so haha


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, who knows why it's on there haha but I remember now my exact same confusion. It's definitely a different product that you do not own.
I presume they sent you Superior in a box with the CD of EVERYTHING they have ever released, as they did with me?
Seems they just like to ship multiple products at once to tempt you to buy the keys/so you don't have to wait/have a partial download if you do decide to buy the keys.

No, Drum Tracker converts AUDIO signal to MIDI, so you use it if you're not happy with studio recorded drum sounds (or even for creative things, like drumming with your fingers on microphones and triggering samples. This is fun).

Your electronic kit outputs MIDI, just like a MIDI keyboard - which is what Superior Drummer is designed to receive 


Drum kit>Computer>MIDI channel in Reaper>Superior Drummer>Audio channels


----------



## ThrustTony

Ah cool. That saves me loads of time cause I don't need to use drum tracker at this stage so I can crack on and learn more about using superior drummer rather than buying drum tracker.

Thanks for all your advice.

You've helped me loads!



EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah, who knows why it's on there haha but I remember now my exact same confusion. It's definitely a different product that you do not own.
> I presume they sent you Superior in a box with the CD of EVERYTHING they have ever released, as they did with me?
> Seems they just like to ship multiple products at once to tempt you to buy the keys/so you don't have to wait/have a partial download if you do decide to buy the keys.
> 
> No, Drum Tracker converts AUDIO signal to MIDI, so you use it if you're not happy with studio recorded drum sounds (or even for creative things, like drumming with your fingers on microphones and triggering samples. This is fun).
> 
> Your electronic kit outputs MIDI, just like a MIDI keyboard - which is what Superior Drummer is designed to receive
> 
> 
> Drum kit>Computer>MIDI channel in Reaper>Superior Drummer>Audio channels


----------



## ThrustTony

I can't get any sound from superior drummer in Reaper.

I've gone through EZ player on superior drummer and dragged and dropped a template beat into Reaper on a track.

Theres sound from superior drummer but none from reaper although I can see it's playing.

Any ideas what it could be?

I've checked the channel is not muted.

Just dropped a guitar file in and theres no volume on that either


----------



## Winspear

64 bit computer?
EDIT: Sorry. Should've read the last sentence first. 
You need to update Superior online for it to output sound on 64 bit (unless the new discs include the 64 bit version). 

However as your guitars aren't working either I guess that's not the problem. Have you done anything like this before? Are your outputs set right?


----------



## ThrustTony

I don't think so cause I tried to download Reaper as 64 bit and it told me where to go lol

I have some vocals and guitar playing now but still no Superior drummer drums.

The vocals and guitar are just the media files included on Reaper just to test it



EtherealEntity said:


> 64 bit computer?


----------



## Winspear

Ok cool, so the problem is within Superior Drummer. 
Just to make sure, go to start and right click my computer. Under properties it will tell you if you have a 64 bit operating system. If that's the case then the S2.0 update will likely fix it.

Have a look at this video to make sure your Superior signal chain is correct. It's EZdrummer instead of Superior but same deal. The problem he encountered in the video is likely due to the lack of update.


----------



## ThrustTony

You're a life saver!

My Computer is 32 bit I think and the problem is I'm an idiot! lol

I have watched so many videos about it before I bought it but now I have it its frying my brain! 

I tried dropping the files into Reaper from SD without opening SD as a virtual insrument in Reaper! My bad

What are all the tracks that open under the superior drummer track when you drop it into Reaper?

I'm confused to how I just make my own beats up and put them into Reaper as well rather than using the pre set drum beats.

I am totally new to all this.

I've had a lot of experience in the studio recording albums in a band but am totally new to home recording.

I have a shed load of tutorials on my favourites but its hard to know where to start

Thanks again!







EtherealEntity said:


> Ok cool, so the problem is within Superior Drummer.
> Just to make sure, go to start and right click my computer. Under properties it will tell you if you have a 64 bit operating system. If that's the case then the S2.0 update will likely fix it.
> 
> Have a look at this video to make sure your Superior signal chain is correct. It's EZdrummer instead of Superior but same deal. The problem he encountered in the video is likely due to the lack of update.


----------



## Winspear

No problem man  
All the tracks are the seperate outputs for each drum so you can have them seperated like you would recording a real drum kit.
You can configure these outputs in the Superior mixer itself, but if you are happy with the way the tracks are layed out currently, leave it be. 
However you mentioned wanting to play your own drums so you would set that MIDI channel to record the input of your electronic drum kit. Effectively the same thing, but you are drawing your beats by playing, rather than clicking a mouse. 
Other methods include importing MIDI's from Guitar Pro, playing them on a keyboard, etc.

To make your own beats, you draw your own MIDI in the MIDI channel which is going to Superior. To clarify, that's the channel he drags the green blocks onto in the video. You should be able to open that up in a MIDI editor / piano view and draw in the grid to make your beats.


----------



## ThrustTony

I'm getting there lol

I've just figured one thing out before the other though

I've worked out how to split the drums into seperate channels using the mixer on SD and put down the midi thing that looks like a piano but can't work out how to import superior drummer samples into that to build up my own beats. 



EtherealEntity said:


> No problem man
> All the tracks are the seperate outputs for each drum so you can have them seperated like you would recording a real drum kit.
> You can configure these outputs in the Superior mixer itself, but if you are happy with the way the tracks are layed out currently, leave it be.
> However you mentioned wanting to play your own drums so you would set that MIDI channel to record the input of your electronic drum kit. Effectively the same thing, but you are drawing your beats by playing, rather than clicking a mouse.
> Other methods include importing MIDI's from Guitar Pro, playing them on a keyboard, etc.
> 
> To make your own beats, you draw your own MIDI in the MIDI channel which is going to Superior. To clarify, that's the channel he drags the green blocks onto in the video. You should be able to open that up in a MIDI editor / piano view and draw in the grid to make your beats.


----------



## Winspear

Click on Grooves at the top of Superior Drummer and you'll find the beats in there  If you take them from the very last column entitled 'kit pieces' the pieces are seperate - if from the column before that you'll get the whole beat.

Though I notice you said samples, and building your own beats? These aren't samples - just MIDI that controls the drumkit. You can draw your own in there completely from scratch or edit the ones you drag in from Superior


----------



## warped

I'm hoping someone else might have had this problem before.

I have installed pro tools 8.0.5, Superior Drummer 2.0 and 223 update and the Metal Foundry Expansion.

When I open Pro tools, create a new stereo multi-out instrument track and select Superior Drummer 2.0 as the first insert Superior Drummer launches and I can choose Metal Foundry.

In the superior drummer window I click on the kick drum and it sounds really good.

In the Pro Tools Midi-Editor when I press the piano roll key for the kick drum it sounds crap. I can see the kick drum on the Metal Foundry kick doing the drum hit, but from the Pro-Tools midi editor it sounds nothing like the sound I get when I click the actual kick drum in the Superior Drummer kick..

If I view the 'Mapping' tab in SD2.0 I can see the piaon roll key 'click'. When I click the key from SD2.0 it gives the good kick sound. WHen I click the piano roll key from pro-tools I can see it trigger the same key in the SD2.0 piano roll but the kick sound soft and dead.

I really want to start trying to track stuff with my Axe Fx (which I just got last week) - but am stuck with getting a decent drum sound..

Thanks guys.
Daz

Adding some more info:

When I choose a preset (eg Fredrick Thordendall - Bleed) - the Superior drummer window sounds huge like when I click on the kick drum it has whole bunch of compression/EQ/touch or reverb etc all going on. Then when I click the pro-tools piano roll key for the kick drum it sounds flat - like none of the effects have been added.


----------



## warped

Found my problem... The Velocity on the drum hits in Pro-Tools was set to about half way, which sounded like someone tapping the drums very softly.. Increased Velocity and it appears to be going ok now..


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Hey guys, I'm getting SD2.0 soon. But It looks like I'm going to need a little bit of help. I've heard that just SD2.0 by itself isn't the greatest thing, you need all of these packs for it to sound decent. So the starter sd2.0 is about $300, and there are update packs? I also read that updates for this were free though? how would you go about expansions and stuff? is it... SD2.0->free updates for that version->BUY expansion->free updates for that updated version?


----------



## Winspear

^ Not true at all. The Avatar (default) kit is fine. There's so many clips around here made with that that sound just great. Updates are free yes but not expansion packs. Your little arrows thing at the end is correct.
But seriously, Avatar is fine.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

is avatar just a term for the "starting SD2 kit?"


----------



## Winspear

Yep  It's name in the kit selector is N.Y (New York) Avatar.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Okay, thank you for all of your help man


----------



## fps

I have a question, since SD is all files, will your mix of the drums sound exactly the same no matter what you use when bouncing and burning to cd? As in, are preamps and anything else plugged into your computer taken totally out of the equation? Might be a dumb question, but I'm asking it


----------



## Winspear

^ Correct


----------



## fps

Thanks EE,
another question,
when you put the kit to multi outs and the tracks all go to separate Aux inputs, suddenly the kit sounds completely, completely different. I didn't expect that. Does everyone tend to use the multi outs and then mix in groups on each of those?


----------



## Metalus

So I'm really trying to achieve this drum sound but with no luck. Anyone care to give me some tips and suggestions?


----------



## mlancaster1

Ok so I just loaded superior drummer on my computer and all the sound libraries on my internal hard drive. Once I get an external hard drive can i move over the libraries to the external to free up more space?


----------



## niffnoff

mlancaster1 said:


> Ok so I just loaded superior drummer on my computer and all the sound libraries on my internal hard drive. Once I get an external hard drive can i move over the libraries to the external to free up more space?



Yeah, you can you just got to locate the library after you've moved it.


----------



## Aaron_auroras

So i just re installed this thing 3 times and i guess its not my laptop because i completely reformat it from factory setting and its brand new from 2011. I get these red caution marks on the screen and i tried everything i seen that there was a problem with reaper 64 bit so i tried on 32 i have no idea what is going bad it just no sound is coming up at all can anyone help i have reaper 4.13, windows 7 If anyone can help i would be so happy!


----------



## nojyeloot

www.toontrack.com & register your computer, follow the steps it gives. 

Then open Toontrack solo, load S2.0 and it will ask you to activate it. Do so, then you'll have it available in your DAW if it's set up to scan where the VST is located.


----------



## JamesM

If your copy is legit, you need to register and update.


----------



## ThrustTony

Aaron_auroras said:


> So i just re installed this thing 3 times and i guess its not my laptop because i completely reformat it from factory setting and its brand new from 2011. I get these red caution marks on the screen and i tried everything i seen that there was a problem with reaper 64 bit so i tried on 32 i have no idea what is going bad it just no sound is coming up at all can anyone help i have reaper 4.13, windows 7 If anyone can help i would be so happy!


 I had problems installing SD on my 64 bit laptop.

It wouldn't play any sounds cause I had not set a path to the library where the sounds were.

Once I found the sound files and set the path it was fine.

Hope that helps


----------



## nojyeloot

The Armada said:


> If your copy is legit, you need to register and update.





ThrustTony said:


> I had problems installing SD on my 64 bit laptop.
> 
> It wouldn't play any sounds cause I had not set a path to the library where the sounds were.
> 
> Once I found the sound files and set the path it was fine.
> 
> Hope that helps



Take BOTH of these into consideration too OP.


----------



## Aaron_auroras

it is legit my friend gave it too me,Iv seen it work on his computer it gives me this error how do i find the sound path?


----------



## nojyeloot

Well that's legal if he hasn't used up all his computer activations/registrations.

Did he give you the physical DVDs? or just an installation file(s)?


----------



## Aaron_auroras

legit cd i have id he just gave me a code


----------



## nojyeloot

Odd. I'd look at the Toontrack forums and contact Toontrack's support.


----------



## Aaron_auroras

do i need an interface for this because iv tried everything and it just seems like the only thing i dont have is an interface.


----------



## nojyeloot

No, you don't "need" an interface to hear the drum sounds. My friend has EZdrummer set up on his laptop speakers without anything else attached. 

You getting sound from music/youtube/etc?

If no, sounds like you need to configure your computer's soundcard.


----------



## Aaron_auroras

nojyeloot said:


> No, you don't "need" an interface to hear the drum sounds. My friend has EZdrummer set up on his laptop speakers without anything else attached.
> 
> You getting sound from music/youtube/etc?
> 
> If no, sounds like you need to configure your computer's soundcard.



I do hear normal sounds from my laptop that what i was wondering since both my band mates have interface to write they said mabey since i dont have one it doesnt happen.


----------



## fps

fps said:


> Thanks EE,
> another question,
> when you put the kit to multi outs and the tracks all go to separate Aux inputs, suddenly the kit sounds completely, completely different. I didn't expect that. Does everyone tend to use the multi outs and then mix in groups on each of those?



Just gonna ask this one again, any help much appreciated


----------



## niffnoff

Aaron_auroras said:


> I do hear normal sounds from my laptop that what i was wondering since both my band mates have interface to write they said mabey since i dont have one it doesnt happen.



In the solo you should set your audio devices output to your speakers. Should work fine. If all else fails. Get ASIO4ALL


----------



## niffnoff

fps said:


> Just gonna ask this one again, any help much appreciated


Define different?

When using multiout you are listening to each individual set of drum groups

Kick mics
Snare mics
Hat mic
Tom group mics
Overhead mics
reverb mics

Where as if you load up default it's just everything routed to one output as a whole. So I don't know really apart from everything will be separated kinda.


----------



## aawshred

Recently i tried to upload the ola englund preset for superior drummer. I went to "load/save" and loaded the ola englund preset deal and it showed up but with a vast majority of red exclamation triangles that prevent sound on the drums. Why is this happening and how can i fix it?

Also, i bought the michael keene metal foundry preset (i have the metal foundry) and i have no idea how to get it running. i installed it successfully. but i don't know how to get the preset up and running. any help would be awesome!


----------



## Vairish

The issue with Ola's preset means he is probably using extra sounds from an SDX/EZX you dont have.

As for the Metal Foundry, the presets should be found under load/save -> combined presets.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I can run Superior in FL Studio 10, but not 9, I have the FULL version of 9, but not 10 and I cannot get Superior to show up in 9


----------



## RexOverdrive

how do i get reverb on just my snare in SD2?


----------



## Winspear

I can't remember if Superior Drummer has built in reverb. 
Look up how to set up multichannel outputs into your DAW and then you can put the reverb plugin on there 
Or if Superior has a reverb plugin, insert it on the snare channels in the Superior mixer. Or output the snares to one of the bus channels, and put the reverb plugin on there. Hope this helps


----------



## C2Aye

There's no built-in reverb in Superior Drummer, you'll have to go multichannel like EtherealEntity suggested


----------



## mikemueller2112

You can also use the ambient mics to create some reverb. Play around with AMB Mid and AMB Far.


----------



## Lukifer

So got on Toon tracks website and they are listing SD for $350!!! Is there anywhere its cheaper??? Im a super noob with drum software and dont want to drop that much coin on shit I dont know what to do with!


----------



## Winspear

^ The best thing to do is just go on Google shopping and sort by price. But that is pretty much the RRP as far as I'm aware. It's worth it and doesn't take long to learn. It comes with a manual too 
You could always check out EZDrummer but you'll definitely want to upgrade pretty soon and the learning curve isn't much different at all (Superior can be used just as simply as EzDrummer if you so wish - it just sounds a lot better).


----------



## Lukifer

I'm wanting to get into recording but that's still a good chunk of cash for ez drummer. Is there a thread for drum software beginners or do u know of any simple freeware to see if I like it and want to invest In either toon track software.


----------



## Andromalia

Question, does the Metal Machine EZX bring anything to the table if you have metal foundry already ? Not really a money problem but I'd rather not buy something redundant.


----------



## metal_sam14

Metal machine was processed by Andy Sneap, who is a god basically. the samples are pre processed so they already have a distinct sound that is easy to fit into metal mixes.
Metal foundry is not processed and is more versatile because you can tweak and process it to your heart content.


----------



## niffnoff

metal_sam14 said:


> Metal machine was processed by Andy Sneap, who is a god basically. the samples are pre processed so they already have a distinct sound that is easy to fit into metal mixes.
> Metal foundry is not processed and is more versatile because you can tweak and process it to your heart content.



TMF's snares still sound ass though. Nothing the Avatars kit doesn't have however ;p


----------



## Andromalia

metal_sam14 said:


> Metal machine was processed by Andy Sneap, who is a god basically.



Lemmy is the only True god, heretic. 



















Thanks for the info. Guess won't hurt to try it.


----------



## FOAM

niffnoff said:


> TMF's snares still sound ass though. Nothing the Avatars kit doesn't have however ;p



Avatar's kicks sound ass, haha. I haven't been happy sticking to just one specific kit in SD2. Right now I'm trying out SL-Allaire, with cymbals from Avatar. Allaire's kick is the bomb. Snare is awesome and meaty too, although I'm trying to find something to replace it.

For the best SD2 experience you'll need all the expansions, pretty much. There are so many pros and cons with every set, but that's why we have the x-drum. <3


----------



## niffnoff

I dunno I like the kick for some reason. TMF's kicks are pretty much what I use mainly. But when I just wanna just a quick dry kit mix, then I'll use Avatar's for the reason it's got punch (which I used to be more high no low) must be old age creeping in there


----------



## bigswifty

I've been having some trouble with getting good cymbal sounds out of my S2.0 Avatar kit. I'd really love to hear some tips for getting nice crisp and blooming cymbal sounds! (a la Chimp Spanner/Cloudkicker etc)

Also, when I parallel compress, it just beats the shit out of my signal. I get this huge upsurge of fake cymbal noise whenever the drums cut out of the mix for a quieter section or the song ends. And it seems like the velcities in MIDI roll are WAY less responsive with parallel compression added. Cymbals especially suffer from this. Any tips for getting that killer drum kit sound?


----------



## niffnoff

What I do is I raise the high end to get a bit of a crisper sound (and drop the dB of Snares and BD bleed a tad too) you wanna notch out some of the low end aswell.

Try using the parallel more as a reverb, and lower it in your mix, if it's too high in a passage just lower the volume (automated) in that section. Or manually edit it in wave form.


----------



## ArrowHead

Lukifer said:


> So got on Toon tracks website and they are listing SD for $350!!! Is there anywhere its cheaper??? Im a super noob with drum software and dont want to drop that much coin on shit I dont know what to do with!



Anyone check amazon lately? 

Superior 2.0: $159
Metal Foundry: $79
NY Studios: $79


If the price is an issue, I'd jump on this deal while you can.

Amazon.com: Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0: Software


----------



## ZXIIIT

First time posting in this section, as it's the first time I've ever had a Toontrack error. I also sent Ola a message, but he's one busy dude.

I recently updated to Superior Drummer 2.2.3 (from EZ Drummer) downloaded some presets from youtube (Ola Englund's, Garell2's) and got this error.







Any suggestion on what the issue might be ? both presets were made with Avatar but it's asking for SL-DFH :/


----------



## iamdunker

click ok and move on


----------



## ZXIIIT

I did.... only the kick drum made any sound.


----------



## mikemueller2112

ZOMB13 said:


> First time posting in this section, as it's the first time I've ever had a Toontrack error. I also sent Ola a message, but he's one busy dude.
> 
> I recently updated to Superior Drummer 2.2.3 (from EZ Drummer) downloaded some presets from youtube (Ola Englund's, Garell2's) and got this error.
> 
> 
> Any suggestion on what the issue might be ? both presets were made with Avatar but it's asking for SL-DFH :/



Without knowing of the presets, my only guess would be that they are utilizing a drum from the Drumkit from Hell library as an X-drum.


----------



## ZXIIIT

mikemueller2112 said:


> Without knowing of the presets, my only guess would be that they are utilizing a drum from the Drumkit from Hell library as an X-drum.



Where would I be able to get that Expansion? I have it for PC (EZ Drummer) but I'm now using Superior Drummer on a Mac.

Would The Metal Foundry fix that issue? as both preset makes also have that expansion installed (going by what I saw in their videos)


----------



## mikemueller2112

ZOMB13 said:


> Where would I be able to get that Expansion? I have it for PC (EZ Drummer) but I'm now using Superior Drummer on a Mac.
> 
> Would The Metal Foundry fix that issue? as both preset makes also have that expansion installed (going by what I saw in their videos)



No, the Metal Foundry SDX is a different expansion than the Drumkit from Hell EZX. If you have it for PC, check the Toontrack site and see if your license works on both PC and Mac.

http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=11


----------



## ZXIIIT

Hmm, installed the DFH EZX expansion and still get the SL-DFH error.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Seems odd, that was my only real solution. Post over on the Toontrack forums and you'll get help quicker than you would here. I'm not sure what the issue is...


----------



## ZXIIIT

Thanks man, I'll try that.

Everything else works, but loading up those presets is the issue.


----------



## ZXIIIT

They deleted my topic lol, oh well, would of been nice to try out some user presets, started messing with it on my own, pretty fucking cool.


----------



## mikemueller2112

ZOMB13 said:


> They deleted my topic lol, oh well, would of been nice to try out some user presets, started messing with it on my own, pretty fucking cool.



Shit, did you post in the right spot, maybe give them an email. You can still use user presets, obviously not those ones at the moment...

Not sure what's up with yours, someone should be able to chime in and help eventually. You'll get more out of making your own sounds anyways, though presets can be a good learning tool.


----------



## ZXIIIT

mikemueller2112 said:


> Shit, did you post in the right spot, maybe give them an email. You can still use user presets, obviously not those ones at the moment...
> 
> Not sure what's up with yours, someone should be able to chime in and help eventually. You'll get more out of making your own sounds anyways, though presets can be a good learning tool.



Yeah, I'm not to worried about it, just wanted to check them out, but all is good


----------



## mikemueller2112

Try updating to 2.3.0 and see if that fixes the error message.


----------



## bigswifty

niffnoff said:


> What I do is I raise the high end to get a bit of a crisper sound (and drop the dB of Snares and BD bleed a tad too) you wanna notch out some of the low end aswell.
> 
> Try using the parallel more as a reverb, and lower it in your mix, if it's too high in a passage just lower the volume (automated) in that section. Or manually edit it in wave form.



Thanks for the input 
I tried boosting the highs on the kit and it was a positive change, I'll keep tweaking.

I was wondering if anybody might have some tips towards getting a better sound out of the S2.0 Avatar kit cymbals? I've seen some examples of gating bass drums and snares to have a more defined sound in the kit, are there any similar methods used with the cymbals? A lot of the time in my mixes the cymbals tend to mask eachother when played in a close sequence (especially crashes/splashes). Can the cymbals be routed separately in a DAW via multichannel or are they confined to OH mic's and mic bleed?

Just after that sound


----------



## niffnoff

dbrozz said:


> Thanks for the input
> I tried boosting the highs on the kit and it was a positive change, I'll keep tweaking.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody might have some tips towards getting a better sound out of the S2.0 Avatar kit cymbals? I've seen some examples of gating bass drums and snares to have a more defined sound in the kit, are there any similar methods used with the cymbals? A lot of the time in my mixes the cymbals tend to mask eachother when played in a close sequence (especially crashes/splashes). Can the cymbals be routed separately in a DAW via multichannel or are they confined to OH mic's and mic bleed?
> 
> Just after that sound


 
You may be able to choke them, I couldn't tell you the key but if you look in SDs menu there should be one for the keys of each piece of the kit and their articulation (for example)


Snare: 38- Snare
39- Flam 
40- Rimshot

something like that. lol


----------



## Winspear

Dbrozz

The cymbals are confined to one mic output. 

Choking wont sound too good and will sound unplayable haha. 

On Niffnoffs suggestion, though - the most recent update has choke articulations for all cymbals and they can be triggered by note off.

I.e. 49 might be crash
50 might be the same crash, but will choke when the note is released.

Pretty useful 


Anyway, I suggest using the volume envelope editor within Superior Drummer on the cymbals - to fade them out faster.


----------



## James R

To whom it may concern: 

I am very interested in purchasing Superior Drummer 2.0, but I heard it doesn't have crash bell support. I later figured out that one of their SDXs Music City has bell samples for their crashes, but I wanted to know how I could incorporate the samples into the superior drummer engine. I know that the crashes in superior drummer are only crash and choke, but if I could apply a workaround by just adding an extra ride or two in the superior drummer and map the 3 zones on it to crash/bell sounds. Is that even possible? That would be a workaround for me to justify the purchase of this product, since I need the cymbal bells to work, because I use them in a song in my bands album, but using roland td-12 sounds instead.

Please help It would be very appreciated.

JK
--------
Using Roland TD-12 Drumset with Roland Td12 brain n protools for recording midi drums.


----------



## Winspear

^ I think I understand. Yes you can add in extra drums from the same product or other products using the X-Drum feature.


----------



## Red32

I have a question about mixing the drums in Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.3.0. Don't send me to the official support. Don't ask why.

In every Toontrack product there are dry microphone sound and room/ambience mics. They are separated. 
I use multi-channeling to create sound with external plug-ins.

I turn off all stuff from ambience/room mics except Cymbals, Rides etc. 
It's comfortable for me to create sound separately. But if I turned off snare, kick, toms then they sounds too dry. And I can't achieve certain sound if room/ambience is mixed with Cymbals(I mean it's not comfortable and pretty hard, especially when you changing volume while mixing).

The question is: Is there any way to put each instrument(snare, kick, toms, hat) into multi-channel with leveling of ambience/room? For example Channel 1: snare+snare ambience. Channel 2: Kick+kick ambience .... Channel 5: Cymbals, rides, crashes etc.(pure ambience/room)
Or should I suggest such idea to Toontrack? 

I've recorded some stuff with Superior Drummer Metal Foundry and kicks and drums sounds pretty dry. That's the problem to hear.
Download Insomnia1Pred4.mp3 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## Red32

I know, there is a way to open Superior Drummer few times for each channel lol. It's bad way. Then I need to know. How to map one midi track for few VST instruments in Nuendo 4.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

When I use midi files for superior drummer or even write out the drum parts it doesn't see "powerful" but when I click on each individual piece of the drumkit, each piece has more definition by just clicking on it. I want the same feel I get from just clicking when I write it out.


----------



## zao_89

It could be that when you write out the parts, the velocities aren't as hard as the defaults in the plugin.


----------



## aawshred

I've been using SD2.0 for a while with logic. works great and everything, but i want to have each drum on its own track in logic. how do i make that work? i can't seem to make it happen by any means. be as detailed as you can, thanks!


----------



## Winspear

Yeah check your velocities - I find that sound if they are below 110.


----------



## Fiction

I think the set velocity from Guitar Pro Midi is around 97 I think, before exporting change all the drum parts to fff instead of f and they'll export with a velocity of 127, or you can just press Select + A, and drag all up to 127 or Quantize them and then start editing your fills and what not.


----------



## rock90

I make the gp5 midi export of the drums and then I import them into Cubase and then select SD as and out. It loads and when i klick on the snare it makes a sound a nice cool sample, but when i play the track the drums sound totally different wery thin and quiet and i dint even touch the mixer yet.
Any idea?

I remember it was the same deal with DFH i used the eq and mixer to make it sound decent.

Is this normall SD behavior?
Do I just need to use the mixer to make it sound like the sample?

Tnx

Cheers


----------



## James R

Ill simplify my post. Mypost was #128. 

Can I add a ride cymbal, and assign *whatever* sound I want to them (like a crash sound, or a crash bell from another SDX Package..) Through Xdrum? 

I basically want to add a Ride but use it as a crash instead by assigning crash bell sounds from another SDX package into the bell position on that ride, and then just triggering a regular crash sound in the edge position of the ride to somehow crudely simulate multiple zone support for crash cymbals. Is this workaround possible?

Hope I made this as easy as possible to understand. I really like the sounds of this package, and Im willing to go this far to aquire the product. I have not heard one package out there (NI Modern Drummer, BFD, Steven Slate, 
Drumwerks, vdrumlib) That even comes close to the sounds triggered from SD. Drumweks is close, but they have no interface to easily use those samples. I know its a little complicated to try this workaround, but The stuff sounds amazing, and nothing compares to it.

Thanks, 

JK


----------



## Tree

rock90 said:


> I make the gp5 midi export of the drums and then I import them into Cubase and then select SD as and out. It loads and when i klick on the snare it makes a sound a nice cool sample, but when i play the track the drums sound totally different wery thin and quiet and i dint even touch the mixer yet.
> Any idea?
> 
> I remember it was the same deal with DFH i used the eq and mixer to make it sound decent.
> 
> Is this normall SD behavior?
> Do I just need to use the mixer to make it sound like the sample?
> 
> Tnx
> 
> Cheers



I refer you to the posts directly above yours


----------



## Winspear

James R said:


> Ill simplify my post. Mypost was #128.
> 
> Can I add a ride cymbal, and assign *whatever* sound I want to them (like a crash sound, or a crash bell from another SDX Package..) Through Xdrum?
> 
> I basically want to add a Ride but use it as a crash instead by assigning crash bell sounds from another SDX package into the bell position on that ride, and then just triggering a regular crash sound in the edge position of the ride to somehow crudely simulate multiple zone support for crash cymbals. Is this workaround possible?
> 
> Hope I made this as easy as possible to understand. I really like the sounds of this package, and Im willing to go this far to aquire the product. I have not heard one package out there (NI Modern Drummer, BFD, Steven Slate,
> Drumwerks, vdrumlib) That even comes close to the sounds triggered from SD. Drumweks is close, but they have no interface to easily use those samples. I know its a little complicated to try this workaround, but The stuff sounds amazing, and nothing compares to it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JK



Understood. You don't even have to add it by Xdrum in this case. Why not just trigger two seperate cymbals and pretend they are one? 
Panning could be the answer to that. Yes make sure you pick two that are close on the kit..
Or, if you do it by Xdrum, I think you have control over the pan. But yeah, just use two different cymbals in two different slots! 
If you are using an electric kit and this is why you think it could be a problem, it's easily solved. Say your kit cymbal outputs 70 for the edge and 71 for the middle (random numbers).
Simply set the crash sound in Superior to 70, and the bell sound to 71. Xdrums or not.

In actual answer to your question, no it's not possible to change the sounds within one cymbal but that isn't a problem here


----------



## James R

Thanks etherealentity, I will try that way to see if it could work for me. Very cool idea with the panning, because it makessense that the instrument you play on the right of the drumset should sound on the right side of the mix. All sounds on the drumset are usually panned to th center, but this idea can still work out.

I also thought up something interesting as well to try. since the music city sdx package supports crash bells, maybe I could use the mapping of a typical music city drumset, since it already has the crash bells programmed in it, but replace all the other instruments (toms, snares, bass drums and all cymbals) with one of the SD 2.0 kits. that way, I get the kit I want with the bells preprogrammed in, all I would have to do is a full drumset swap.

sounds easy, but it may be more complicated than I think.

"Necessity is the Mother of Invention"

JK


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Are X-Pads/drums used to double up a piece of the kit? Everytime I use a pad it either works as the pad or the actual drum. Not the both.


----------



## Winspear

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Are X-Pads/drums used to double up a piece of the kit? Everytime I use a pad it either works as the pad or the actual drum. Not the both.



Not entirely sure what you mean. But they are simply another drum slot that can load a kit piece from any library.



James R said:


> I also thought up something interesting as well to try. since the music city sdx package supports crash bells, maybe I could use the mapping of a typical music city drumset, since it already has the crash bells programmed in it, but replace all the other instruments (toms, snares, bass drums and all cymbals) with one of the SD 2.0 kits. that way, I get the kit I want with the bells preprogrammed in, all I would have to do is a full drumset swap.



Nah, as far as I remember you can't select kit pieces from other libraries when you have a kit loaded up. You can only load them as XDrums.

So you'd want to load the Avatar kit (standard S2.0 kit) and then add an X Drum for the Music City Crash. 
You have precise control over what MIDI notes trigger what sample of said crash (hit/bell/mute) etc.


----------



## Winspear

I say you should download the demo and try this XDrum thing, just using another cymbal from Avatar kit. Check it does what you want, though I'm sure I've understood you and it does


----------



## James R

EtherealEntity said:


> Nah, as far as I remember you can't select kit pieces from other libraries when you have a kit loaded up. You can only load them as XDrums.
> 
> So you'd want to load the Avatar kit (standard S2.0 kit) and then add an X Drum for the Music City Crash.
> You have precise control over what MIDI notes trigger what sample of said crash (hit/bell/mute) etc.



So youre saying that I cant really modify the expansion pack drumsets, I only can add more pieces through xdrum. so in essense, you sugesst what I should do is simply use the standard sd2 kit, but remove the crashes that do not have the bells, and simply add the ones from music city through xdrum, to have that capability. If its that simple, then Im game.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I've seen someone use an X-Drum to use as a second snare (so he had two different snares hitting at the same time) but he didn't really explain how to do it. They were both from the Avatar kit. I've tried to do this but it'll only play one of them not the both :c


----------



## Winspear

You can't modify any drumset with kitpieces that ARENT in that set.

For example you load the Avatar S2.0 kit. You will have a few options for the snare slot, all of which are Avatar options.
If you wish to use something from Music City, you must load it as an XDrum. 

So you suggested loading Music City kit and replacing all the drums with Avatar. Firstly that isn't possible, but it would be slower anyway than simply loading Avatar and inserting Music City Crash as an Xdrum  

But yep, you're right, it's that simple. You needn't remove the other ones if you wish. But if your kit outputs certain notes then yes you will want to unmap the originals and map the Xdrum instead to those notes.

iRaise the dead - yep you can do that. You're right that if you simply set the trigger note as the same, they erase eachother. That's why you're only hearing one (the last one you set). You need to use the MIDI Node feature. I've never used it but I did read it in the instructions - should sort you out  Have a look


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

So in the piano roll I should write out both keys that each snare is assigned to?

And to Jame's response... Your saying if I had a... lets say a 'better' sounding china cymbal for example, I could use an X-Pad to trigger it? 

Or is the X-Pad/Drum only good for using different drums from different ToonTrack kits?


----------



## James R

EtherealEntity said:


> But yep, you're right, it's that simple. You needn't remove the other ones if you wish. But if your kit outputs certain notes then yes you will want to unmap the originals and map the Xdrum instead to those notes.



Thanks. This just about solved my issue now to actually purchase the two packs and getting to work.

I dont have to remove the sd crashes, but id do so just out of memory management issues. I like to use only the cymbals I actually use to save more memory, which are 2 crashes, a china and a ride. I think the initial view has more drum pieces than I actually have on my fully expanded roland td-12 with aux 1 and 2 taken up by floor 2 and china. So by doing that it would free all sort of map assignments to add more drum pieces I have to add later, like a small splash, extra tom and an additional "stacked cymbal" sound, which I believe is already included in sd 2.0 already.

Next question id like to ask is this. Once Ive added the xdrum/s, do I have to add a room mic to it, so it can blend with the rest of the kit? or does it come with pre-configured mics? 

Thanks, 

JK


----------



## James R

iRaiseTheDead said:


> So in the piano roll I should write out both keys that each snare is assigned to?
> 
> And to Jame's response... Your saying if I had a... lets say a 'better' sounding china cymbal for example, I could use an X-Pad to trigger it?
> 
> Or is the X-Pad/Drum only good for using different drums from different ToonTrack kits?



I believe that EtherealEntity clarified that. He said you can add whatever instrument from whatever sdx or edx library into sd so long as its an xdrum. 

If its a kit piece that you want to replace, or even add, that comes from the same drumset, then choose it from the list of pieces that kit supports. Like I hear that superior 2.0 has like 7 snares, but you only can pick from those 7 snares for that particular kit. any other snare that you add, if its from another edx or sdx package, you then would have to add it as an x-drum. So, there you go. 

JK


----------



## Winspear

iRaiseTheDead said:


> So in the piano roll I should write out both keys that each snare is assigned to?
> 
> And to Jame's response... Your saying if I had a... lets say a 'better' sounding china cymbal for example, I could use an X-Pad to trigger it?
> 
> Or is the X-Pad/Drum only good for using different drums from different ToonTrack kits?



You don't need to write out both keys. That would be a solution, but the MIDI Node Xdrum feature will allow you to trigger both with the same key and balance them / blend between them at various velocities and more.

You can't load samples. Just parts from different kits / other parts from the same kit. E.g Avatar cymbal slot 1 contains 2 cymbals you want to use. Load one of them as an X drum.





James R said:


> Thanks. This just about solved my issue now to actually purchase the two packs and getting to work.
> 
> I dont have to remove the sd crashes, but id do so just out of memory management issues. I like to use only the cymbals I actually use to save more memory, which are 2 crashes, a china and a ride. I think the initial view has more drum pieces than I actually have on my fully expanded roland td-12 with aux 1 and 2 taken up by floor 2 and china. So by doing that it would free all sort of map assignments to add more drum pieces I have to add later, like a small splash, extra tom and an additional "stacked cymbal" sound, which I believe is already included in sd 2.0 already.
> 
> Next question id like to ask is this. Once Ive added the xdrum/s, do I have to add a room mic to it, so it can blend with the rest of the kit? or does it come with pre-configured mics?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JK



Totally  Yeah there's some stack cymbals in there.

The mics depend what the kit piece is. When you add an Xdrum, you will be given all the mics that are included with that kit piece from it's original procuct. You can then assign their signal to any of the current channels in Superior. 
When I use splashes from Drumkit from Hell EZX for example, I just assign it's OH's to the OH channel. However, the ambient mic box is greyed out as EZDrummer didn't include ambient mics.
I believe the pack you want was an SDX? So it should have the ambient mics I'd guess.

This, however, as well as wanting more control, is the reason I use an external reverb plugin rather than any room mics.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

How do I do this? Sorry if I'm annoying here xD


----------



## Winspear

Not at all


----------



## rock90

Fiction said:


> I think the set velocity from Guitar Pro Midi is around 97 I think, before exporting change all the drum parts to fff instead of f and they'll export with a velocity of 127, or you can just press Select + A, and drag all up to 127 or Quantize them and then start editing your fills and what not.



When u said select + A or quantize were u suggesting that we do thin in guitar pro or in cubase and could u be a little more detailed to how exactly we do this. Cause i tried fff and its better but still not quite there yet.
Tnx


----------



## Fiction

In your Piano Roll in *Cubase* for the drum Midi, Hold down *CTRL* + *A* Which will highlight all the midi notes, then down on the velocity bar (I use pro tools, so not sure about location, but with Pro Tools its just underneath the midi notes) Grab one of the little prongs and drag it right up to the top setting it to maximum velocity (127).


----------



## Johnmar

Anyone do me a favor and make a midi file(or guitar pro) sound good with superior?
Thanks


----------



## LORDCHOPS

aawshred said:


> I've been using SD2.0 for a while with logic. works great and everything, but i want to have each drum on its own track in logic. how do i make that work? i can't seem to make it happen by any means. be as detailed as you can, thanks!



Go to where you select logic and select multichannel output. Also in Superior click on any microphone out and select multichannel, then a little plus sign will show up on your channel strip in logic, then just hit that plus 16 times, or until you've got all the channels you need.


----------



## Compton

I was looking at presets on Toontracks website and I was curious if I had to update my version in order to use the ones I purchased?
I saw a couple of posts saying you did however it says nothing about having a specific version in order to use a preset you purchase.


----------



## Dunloper

Ok guys quick question. The GM on guitar pro 5 seems to potentially have a wider variety of options for the cymbals when you import it into superior drummer I.E. (several splashes, crashes, chinas and rides). In guitar pro 6 the drum kit seems extremely limited as far as the cymbals go. I have several drum tracks written in gp5 and gp6. So my question is: Is there any way I will be able to somehow have the same variety of cymbals after importing the midi files from gp6 into SD as I would with gp5?


----------



## trickae

i just did the full install for superior drummer and metal foundry, but there's not desktop shortcut. Do i have to launch the program through Cubase's VST menu?


----------



## Fiction

Yep, launch the program as a VST in Cubase.


----------



## trickae

cheers man, 

thanks for that


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

Here is a good Question. How do i make the guitar pro midi tracks sound really good? I.E velocity, volumes of snare, kick, etc, what should be adjusted. I know the numbers for the snare. Is there a difference in the acoustic kick to the electronic kick? Any good guide for guitar pro tips and tricks for SD2.0 would be mad appreciated. I know there are plenty of us wanting to know some quite helpful info.


----------



## Winspear

Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> Here is a good Question. How do i make the guitar pro midi tracks sound really good? I.E velocity, volumes of snare, kick, etc, what should be adjusted. I know the numbers for the snare. Is there a difference in the acoustic kick to the electronic kick? Any good guide for guitar pro tips and tricks for SD2.0 would be mad appreciated. I know there are plenty of us wanting to know some quite helpful info.



Check out my thread on velocity etc
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/drums-percussion/104336-bring-your-programmed-drums-life.html

The numbers you use e.g 38 or 40 for snare or 35 or 36 for the kick don't mean anything important outside of how they sound in Guitar Pro. It's just what numbers are used to trigger Superior Drummer. You can change all that in Superior anyway. Check out the manual - there's a list of all the notes. I THINK I remember 38 being a rimshot, so you want to use 40 in Guitar Pro for the correct snare trigger. 35 and 36 both trigger the kick fine if I remember rightly. You can always change the settings, say you have a tab with 38 for snare - you don't have to edit it. You can just assign the snare to 38 in Superior instead. Or transpose those notes to 40 with one click in your recording software


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy

Thanks man, you've answered my snare question before =) . Definitely checking out the velocity guide.


----------



## hellraizer84

ok this one has got me and my drummer stumped...

for some shit reason superior drummer has all the cymbals on overhead channels and bleed channels,and you may be thinking yes i know this but my problem is this...

if i wanna pan lets say a china far right i use the pan control on the overheads and suprise suprise all the cymbals pan right

i cant find anyway to seperate those individual cymbals.they are on there when you hit the matrix but as soon as it goes to the mixer there all on the same channel which is stupid and fucking enraging!!haha you can tell iv spent to much time on this!

iv tried making x drums and bringing in the samples seperatly but no joy at all...anyone else had this problem or have an answer?

cheers guys praying for help!


----------



## Winspear

The cymbals are placed as they are in the picture and you can't change that. Unless there is a china available in one of the cymbal selections on the right, you can't do that.

However X drums is indeed your answer. What's your problem with them? 
Say your china is in cymbal slot 2. You want to create X drum 'cymbal 2' and then load the china into it. You can then pan that whereever you want and set your bleeds


----------



## hellraizer84

EtherealEntity said:


> The cymbals are placed as they are in the picture and you can't change that. Unless there is a china available in one of the cymbal selections on the right, you can't do that.
> 
> However X drums is indeed your answer. What's your problem with them?
> Say your china is in cymbal slot 2. You want to create X drum 'cymbal 2' and then load the china into it. You can then pan that whereever you want and set your bleeds



well my knowledge is limited with superior at best but ill pass that info to our drummer for sure

im sure we tried something like that though,so you mean bring in like a regular cymbal in the x drum and it will show up on the mixer in its own channel not an over head?than i can pan it yes?im sure we tried that maybe i fucked it up


----------



## Winspear

Ah! I remember now. Forward him to this post and he should be able to set it up. 

What you just said is what I was thinking happens, because I haven't tried it in a long time and know it's possible. You actually have to do a bit of a workaround though. 
Automatically, if you click on microphone assignments for the Xdrum, you see it contains data on the Overhead mic only (as that one is dark green). That will be automatically assigned to the overhead channel, thus ending up panned in its original place. Not what we want.
You have to drag that overhead mic down to 'New' - which creates a new overhead bus for that cymbal. Of course, the pan will be the same, but on that bus you can then invert the panning with the sliders in the mixer  Then what you want to do is set it to the same Superior output as the Overheads, so they will be blended to the Overhead channel in your DAW


----------



## hellraizer84

EtherealEntity said:


> Ah! I remember now. Forward him to this post and he should be able to set it up.
> 
> What you just said is what I was thinking happens, because I haven't tried it in a long time and know it's possible. You actually have to do a bit of a workaround though.
> Automatically, if you click on microphone assignments for the Xdrum, you see it contains data on the Overhead mic only (as that one is dark green). That will be automatically assigned to the overhead channel, thus ending up panned in its original place. Not what we want.
> You have to drag that overhead mic down to 'New' - which creates a new overhead bus for that cymbal. Of course, the pan will be the same, but on that bus you can then invert the panning with the sliders in the mixer  Then what you want to do is set it to the same Superior output as the Overheads, so they will be blended to the Overhead channel in your DAW



ok been talking to him and he thinks your filling me with false hope haha acording to him he says you only get 1 cymbal mic or somthing???ill try step by step doing what your saying and yes your right about the mic auto assigning to the OH channel...ill harras you 2 mora when it doesnt work hahah


----------



## Winspear

I tried it and it definitely works  I set up two copies of 'cymbal 2' loaded with the stack cymbal. One coming out the left OH and one coming out the right. 

Yes you only get 1 cymbal mic. The mic assignment page details which mics contain information for that X drum (dark green mics). You can then drag these to whichever channel in the S20 mixer you want. So drag the OH mic for your Xdrum cymbal to a new channel. Then you'll have it alone in the mixer to invert the pan and output to the same output as your overheads.


----------



## hellraizer84

EtherealEntity said:


> I tried it and it definitely works  I set up two copies of 'cymbal 2' loaded with the stack cymbal. One coming out the left OH and one coming out the right.
> 
> Yes you only get 1 cymbal mic. The mic assignment page details which mics contain information for that X drum (dark green mics). You can then drag these to whichever channel in the S20 mixer you want. So drag the OH mic for your Xdrum cymbal to a new channel. Then you'll have it alone in the mixer to invert the pan and output to the same output as your overheads.



trying it now!


----------



## hellraizer84

ok it worked...kind of..thing is yo only get one mic so after that we were pretty clueless but after messing around the drummer managed to manipulate the mics somehow so were in business haha cheers bro!


----------



## Winspear

Not sure what you mean? Yeah you only get one mic..the cymbals are only picked up by the overhead mic? It's the same case with all cymbals in Superior  But as long as it's working!


----------



## isaacbean

I recently got The Metal Foundry, an expansion pack for Superior Drummer 2.0. I honestly have no clue how to start using it. I kinda figured that once I installed the disks, it would automatically apply itself to superior drummer, but that's not the case. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## depths of europa

Hey guys,
I am using fruity loops 8 with drum samples i cut out of Pantera Vulgar Display of Power... It soudns alright I guess. Would Superior Drummer improve my drum sound?


----------



## depths of europa

What would the advantages be to use Superior Drummer over Fruity Loops 8?

Are there any features that make it better/ less time consuming etc?

My current setup works and all, I just kind of want to be convinced that Superior Drummer is worth the $350.

Thanks guys


----------



## Winspear

^ FL is a DAW..Superior Drummer is a drum instrument.
I guess you mean FL includes its own drum samples?
Well do you like the difference in sound between those and the Superior Drummer demos on the website? I haven't heard FL but I'm going to guess you're mad if that's not the case


----------



## depths of europa

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ FL is a DAW..Superior Drummer is a drum instrument.
> I guess you mean FL includes its own drum samples?
> Well do you like the difference in sound between those and the Superior Drummer demos on the website? I haven't heard FL but I'm going to guess you're mad if that's not the case



Yeah I made my own samples by cutting drum sounds from a Pantera album. They sound good and all but I know now that Superior drummer is way better. 

Do the majority of the people on here using Superior also have "The Metal Foundry' add-on? I checked their site and both come to $528 before shipping.


----------



## depths of europa

Ok, so I'm about to purchase SD 2.0 and The Metal Foundry off Amazon (way cheaper for some reason). 

Is Metal Machine EZX only for the EZ Drummer software, or will it work on Superior Drummer 2.0 too? The Toon Track site is kind of unclear about this.

If it does work on SD, I will buy it now all together. 

Anyone?


----------



## Winspear

Shop around buddy, expansions are 50% off for a few days at certain retailers.
Yeah EZX are expansions for EZDrummer.
You can load them inside Superior, just like you can run EZD inside Superior. But yes you'll need to own EZD to license EZxs.


----------



## depths of europa

EtherealEntity said:


> Shop around buddy, expansions are 50% off for a few days at certain retailers.
> Yeah EZX are expansions for EZDrummer.
> You can load them inside Superior, just like you can run EZD inside Superior. But yes you'll need to own EZD to license EZxs.



Too late, haha. I bit the bullet and bought it directly off Toontrack. I attempted getting it through Amazon but they won't ship it to Canada.

I got the partial download version, so they are mailing me the retail box apparently. I was trying to get it all up and running last night but no luck yet. I figure if I read this entire thread it might answer some of my questions.


----------



## depths of europa

EtherealEntity said:


> Shop around buddy, expansions are 50% off for a few days at certain retailers.
> Yeah EZX are expansions for EZDrummer.
> You can load them inside Superior, just like you can run EZD inside Superior. But yes you'll need to own EZD to license EZxs.



Hey man,

You seem to know what you're talking about when it comes to SD... I installed Superior Drummer and The Metal Foundry and I see them in my C:/ Program Files, but I'm not sure what to do from here.

I use Reaper to record, but it's the 64 version, will SD work on it? I tried loading it in Reaper under Options>Preferences>VST>Vst Plug in Paths> Add..

Then I tried selecting various folders within my C:/Toontracks and tried pressing OK, but they still don't show up under the Reaper instrument section.

Could this be because I am running the 64 version of Reaper? (I'm actually not really sure what the difference between 64 and 32 is, to be honest)

Also, what do most people on here use to create the Midi files for SD?

Thanks for your help man!


----------



## Winspear

Probably yes. There is a 64 bit update available on the website. Head there and update all your products. Then you'll be able to select a 64 bit plugin. It's also possible that the folders you selected don't contain the plugin. You're looking for a .dll file - check it's in there.

I use Guitar Pro a lot of the time, other times if I'm writing in my DAW recording guitar as I go I'll just use the piano roll.


----------



## depths of europa

EtherealEntity said:


> Probably yes. There is a 64 bit update available on the website. Head there and update all your products. Then you'll be able to select a 64 bit plugin. It's also possible that the folders you selected don't contain the plugin. You're looking for a .dll file - check it's in there.
> 
> I use Guitar Pro a lot of the time, other times if I'm writing in my DAW recording guitar as I go I'll just use the piano roll.



So I installed the 'Partial Download' version for SD2.0, which was available through the Toontracks website. Basically I bought it and it has the install file for Superior Drummer, Toontracks solo, and The Metal Foundry. It just has limited sounds for now, until the retail box with the CD's arrives in the mail.

I can open Superior drummer in Toontracks Solo, but when I search through all of the folders in my C Drive, there are no .dll files in there. Reaper is asking for a .dll file in Preferences>VST plug-in settings 

Maybe this initial download version isnt compatible with a DAW until I do the full install?


----------



## SilverEvolver

Here ya go guys, sick sale on and it's retail box too! Just $200 for Superior 2.0 and Metal Foundry!

Home | AudioDeluxe

Joe


----------



## Winspear

^ Nah it should definitely work man. I got the same. I was hoping to download it all and remember being dissapointed I had to wait for the box for the full kit haha but it worked all the same. 
Run the installer again and check where everything is going. 
If you have no .dlls in your C drive then you've either got them on another harddrive or you have no plugins at all. Hell I did a search for .dll and got thousands of results that aren't even audio related! Might wanna filter that search to your Program Files folders.
I found mine here C:\Program Files\VstPlugins\Toontrack\64bit


----------



## depths of europa

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Nah it should definitely work man. I got the same. I was hoping to download it all and remember being dissapointed I had to wait for the box for the full kit haha but it worked all the same.
> Run the installer again and check where everything is going.
> If you have no .dlls in your C drive then you've either got them on another harddrive or you have no plugins at all. Hell I did a search for .dll and got thousands of results that aren't even audio related! Might wanna filter that search to your Program Files folders.
> I found mine here C:\Program Files\VstPlugins\Toontrack\64bit



That worked!! Mine were in that location too. Thanks!


----------



## Ericjutsu

oh man that's brutal buying the toontrack products at full price when they are on sale half off on amazon and other sites. Ez drummer and metal machine both for about 100 bucks is a sick deal. But yeah the ez drummer or sd2.0 are way better than using fruity loops with pantera drum samples. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## depths of europa

OK, I'm learning more and more about this software each time I use it, and so far I have been able to program beats successfully, but I keep running into the same problem:

When I have a project on the go in Reaper, and I am working on the midi section programming the drums, if I close the main Superior Drummer window (the window with the 3D Drums), I don't know how to get it back. I find myself selecting the "add virtual instrument" again and re-opening Superior Drummer, but then it opens a second Superior Drummer track in Reaper and wants to create channels for all the drums again, which I know must be wrong.


----------



## Winspear

^ Don't know Reaper but most DAWs I've used have an instrument/synth window or have the plugin inserted as an 'effect' in the mixer.


----------



## Dunloper

Yep, he's right. Just go up to the track that has the actual midi track on it (should be labeled Superior Drumm...2) and where it has the FX button (it should be green) just click it and it should automatically dock the SD window back at the bottom of reaper under where it shows the multitracks. The little tab should be to the right of the "mixer" tab. Just click on the tab (it should say something like: "FX: Track 2 Superior Drummer 2") and drag it up from where it's at to the middle of the screen. That should undock SD. Hope this helped!


----------



## tank

guys, where can I download fine midi grooves?


----------



## rstare

tank said:


> guys, where can I download fine midi grooves?



You can get them from ToonTrack. Sign in and go to support, select your product, and it'll be there.
Or, there's some free loops at the following:
- OddGrooves Drum Loops
Groove Monkee - Midi Drum Loops, Midi Drum Patterns, Drum Loops, Drum Beats, free midi loops


----------



## minorlive

Hey guys, I'm having a really big problem with 2.0. When I open Superior in Reaper, it is only able to load my old EZDrummer kits. The Avatar kit doesn't show up in the drop-down. When I go into the SL-Avatar folder in the first install disk, there is no usable install file, just a bunch of generic "files" (under file type, it just says "file" rather than an install application) along with the Sounds folder and the EULA. I hope I'm being clear as this is the only way I could think to explain my problem. Any help?


----------



## ArrowHead

I think under the "settings" tab in superior you can point it to your avatar folder. The check mark will turn green if it sees it.


----------



## Enselmis

Anybody know how to trigger your own samples on top of S2.0 samples? Say I wanted to beef up the kicks with a sample I made or found, how would I go about doing this?


----------



## niffnoff

Enselmis said:


> Anybody know how to trigger your own samples on top of S2.0 samples? Say I wanted to beef up the kicks with a sample I made or found, how would I go about doing this?



I believe there's vsts that use triggers on the sample I'm not exactly 100% sure. Ola Englund used one in one of his videos a long time ago.


----------



## Winspear

2 methods.
Sample replacement such as Drumagog, that people use on real recorded kits.
OR duplicating your midi part out to a sampler to play a different kit. I use Battery for this. 
I also use audio>midi on real kits to do the same because I don't have Drumagog haha.


----------



## Enselmis

EtherealEntity said:


> 2 methods.
> Sample replacement such as Drumagog, that people use on real recorded kits.
> OR duplicating your midi part out to a sampler to play a different kit. I use Battery for this.
> I also use audio>midi on real kits to do the same because I don't have Drumagog haha.



Duplicating the MIDI part seems to make the most sense. I'll give it a shot with battery. Took me a little while to figure out how to make outs for each sample with battery but I've got it down. Will update with results.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Maybe this has been asked but what does bulb mean by use SD via battery


----------



## eventhetrees

Edit: Superior is NOT stand alone, a simple google answered that.

Is there a technique to make my ram/cpu usage easier on the computer with Superior? My patch now is just over a gig. I have my kit then some compressors and other things on some of the drums. Then I do my EQ and rest of the work on mixing them in cubase using my other plug ins. I usually don't "cache" the sounds and just let it fully load, would it help it be easier on my comp to cache it?


----------



## Winspear

They have a program to run it standalone. Pretty sure it's free cause I found it on my comp when I never installed it on purpose.
Processing has nothing to do with RAM. RAM is purely loading of the samples. Less plugins (eq etc) means less CPU, yes. For less RAM - try loading the 16 bit samples instead in the options. Less velocity layers too. And just making the kit as small as possible. Cache mode is basically the same thing as making the kit as small as possible. 
You play through your MIDI file and it loads up the ones you use - no others. You would save more RAM in cache mode than you would simply reducing the kit size though, as I presume (never used it) that quiet samples may be unloaded if you only use loud velocities, etc.
Also, freezing the synth down to audio is an easy way to free up RAM and CPU and work with audio files just like you'd recorded a real kit.


----------



## Baby Huey

I'm sorry if I'm off topic but I love superior drummer, I have never heard a better drum program. I am a guitar player, NOT a drummer or even much of a drum programmer but I use a Dr.Rhythm 660, which has it's purpose but not even in the same league as superior drummer. 

Listen to 'Animals as leaders' 1st album.. I found out that Misha Mansoor of Periphery did the programing.. I didn't even know it was a freaking program,it sounded so good...


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

nobody?


----------



## Winspear

I believe he's talking about the old Drumkit From Hell 2 (Not DFH EZDrummer expansion) which I believe Superior Drummer was based on. It was a collection of samples, not a software, and Battery is a sampler by Native Instruments.


----------



## depths of europa

EtherealEntity said:


> They have a program to run it standalone. Pretty sure it's free cause I found it on my comp when I never installed it on purpose.
> Processing has nothing to do with RAM. RAM is purely loading of the samples. Less plugins (eq etc) means less CPU, yes. For less RAM - try loading the 16 bit samples instead in the options. Less velocity layers too. And just making the kit as small as possible. Cache mode is basically the same thing as making the kit as small as possible.
> You play through your MIDI file and it loads up the ones you use - no others. You would save more RAM in cache mode than you would simply reducing the kit size though, as I presume (never used it) that quiet samples may be unloaded if you only use loud velocities, etc.
> Also, freezing the synth down to audio is an easy way to free up RAM and CPU and work with audio files just like you'd recorded a real kit.



When you say, freezing the synth down to audio, do you mean render just the synth track to wav format, and then import it back into the mix as a wav file?

I never thought of that, but having 'Massive' running in the background could be contributing to my latency issue, right?


----------



## Winspear

Latency..I don't think so. That's just a product of the sample rate (48 gives slightly faster than 41) and your buffer setting (which should be as low as possible - complex projects need it higher. 
If you have any latency inducing plugins that would cause your mix to be purposely delayed, too. Synths (Massive, SD) wont do this. 

But yes that's what I mean. There's a much simpler way though. You should be able to just bounce it or use a 'freeze' function within the DAW itself to convert it to audio. My DAW Sonar has a button which turns it into audio on it's track in seconds, and you can unpress it and it will convert it back to MIDI and remember everything. Most DAWs have something like this. If not just look for a Bounce to Track feature. No need to export/import.

If your MIDI parts are set in stone it's always a good idea to render down to free up resources. It will make it harder on your harddrive because it's streaming more audio tracks but it shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## eventhetrees

EtherealEntity said:


> They have a program to run it standalone. Pretty sure it's free cause I found it on my comp when I never installed it on purpose.
> Processing has nothing to do with RAM. RAM is purely loading of the samples. Less plugins (eq etc) means less CPU, yes. For less RAM - try loading the 16 bit samples instead in the options. Less velocity layers too. And just making the kit as small as possible. Cache mode is basically the same thing as making the kit as small as possible.
> You play through your MIDI file and it loads up the ones you use - no others. You would save more RAM in cache mode than you would simply reducing the kit size though, as I presume (never used it) that quiet samples may be unloaded if you only use loud velocities, etc.
> Also, freezing the synth down to audio is an easy way to free up RAM and CPU and work with audio files just like you'd recorded a real kit.



My kit is already small. 4 Piece, Hi hats and Cymbals. It's just the Comp's and such I use that stack up a bit. 

My processor is good and when my mix is "maxing out" cubase, it's not like the rest of my computer is slow. I can download a movie, stream HD and burn a cd all at the same time too if I wanted too. 

My Ram isn't a balanced set now and is a bit all over the place. Gonna get 4x2gb's today and increase to 8GB. I'll report back if my mixes aren't maxing out.

Don't get me wrong I get what you're saying. I'm just hoping increasing the RAM is a solution for now and that I don't in fact need to invest in a new computer haha.


----------



## Winspear

Is it actually your RAM that's the issue? Type Resource Monitor into search on the start menu. 
You can see the CPU, Memory, and Disk meters there.
Disk = WAV files streaming from HDD
Memory = Samples loaded up into RAM (a 4 piece kit in SD should be nowhere NEAR 4GB. And Massive does not have samples so it's not that)
CPU = Plugins, synths (the actual Superior program, Massive etc)

A mix maxing out would tend to be CPU in my experience. Simply because mixing takes a lot of plugins. You can solve that by upping the buffer rate once all your tracking is done. Track with little plugins at a low buffer = low latency. Mix with lots of plugins at a higher buffer = high latency but doesn't matter because you're not tracking.


----------



## eventhetrees

EtherealEntity said:


> Is it actually your RAM that's the issue? Type Resource Monitor into search on the start menu.
> You can see the CPU, Memory, and Disk meters there.
> Disk = WAV files streaming from HDD
> Memory = Samples loaded up into RAM (a 4 piece kit in SD should be nowhere NEAR 4GB. And Massive does not have samples so it's not that)
> CPU = Plugins, synths (the actual Superior program, Massive etc)
> 
> A mix maxing out would tend to be CPU in my experience. Simply because mixing takes a lot of plugins. You can solve that by upping the buffer rate once all your tracking is done. Track with little plugins at a low buffer = low latency. Mix with lots of plugins at a higher buffer = high latency but doesn't matter because you're not tracking.



My CPU hovers around 40% when cubase is running. In the dialogue it says it's taking up around 1.6GB when running. I actually have 4.75gb available. There's an amount that you can't touch cause windows in general needs it then just that bit of it afterwards leftover in case I guess. Seems like no application can use up all the ram. But again my ram is mis-matched too. Upgrading by 3gb is a fair amount. In superior I think it's at like 968mb in the window?

I'm pretty sure I leave it on low latency when tracking of course. Didn't think to switch it to high buffer - high latency when mixing, cause it makes sense as you said, doesn't matter cause you're not tracking anymore only mixing.


----------



## Winspear

Sounds good to me  You didn't actually say in your first post what the problem is that you are experiencing. Doesn't sound like you need more RAM at all unless you want to load more samples and aren't able to. 
If you're experiencing crackles and dropouts when mixing it's the CPU - and high buffer will take care of that 
I tend to use 128 buffer to track as I can just about run a couple of amp sims on that. Ends up about 3ms latency. I set 1024 to mix which is more like 15ms.


----------



## eventhetrees

EtherealEntity said:


> Sounds good to me  You didn't actually say in your first post what the problem is that you are experiencing. Doesn't sound like you need more RAM at all unless you want to load more samples and aren't able to.
> If you're experiencing crackles and dropouts when mixing it's the CPU - and high buffer will take care of that
> I tend to use 128 buffer to track as I can just about run a couple of amp sims on that. Ends up about 3ms latency. I set 1024 to mix which is more like 15ms.



Sick yeah, sorry my thoughts are a bit scattered. Superior isn't the sole reason of all this, just wondered if I can help the way I utilize it haha.

I'm gonna try that also try more ram and report back haha


----------



## ZEBOV

Soooooo.... trying to get my M-Audio keystation 49 to play SD 2.0 as a MIDI controller without any success. Tips?


----------



## Winspear

I have the exact same keyboad. MIDI input is MIDI input so if you've got it routed right there should be no issue. Is it coming up as an input MIDI device? Check how to add devices in your software. Make sure input monitoring is enabled.


----------



## ZEBOV

"Input monitoring" is something I haven't seen on the program. I think that is all I need to click on to make it work.


----------



## JamesM

The big red *R*?


----------



## ZEBOV

What big red R? What does input monitoring and a Record button have to do with each other? I'd prefer to not do this whole thing with my mouse.


----------



## rstare

What DAW are you using?


----------



## eventhetrees

Hey EtherealEntity,

So I got 8GB of matched RAM in my computer now. Performance is noticeably better. Those mixes that maxed out my CPU/RAM before (80% to spiking) is now chilling at around 55-60% in the cubase window and can playback smoothly.

BUT Whenever I click around the DISK part spikes for a moment. I keep my sessions and mix them on an EXTERNAL 1TB Drive....is this bad? Should I be having all my active mixes on an internal drive?

Edit: Nope. It completely makes sense to run from main drive and store audio/save on external. Maybe my internal drive isn't the fastest for it too. I want to get a solidstate drive as my main C Drive.


----------



## flint757

Solid state is good. If you have 6gb/s SATA port on you MOBO then that would work. If you are running a 5400rpm HDD you can also upgrade to 7200rpm. Any one of those would help. Disk defragmenting, under system tools, typically improves overall speed.


----------



## ZEBOV

rstare said:


> What DAW are you using?



SD solo at the moment (to make my own presets), but I have Reaper and Abletone Live Lite.


----------



## jsl2h90

$79 for for an ezd to sd2.0 crossgrade. Thought this might help somebody.

Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0 Crossgrade:Amazon:Software


----------



## Winspear

eventhetrees said:


> Hey EtherealEntity,
> 
> So I got 8GB of matched RAM in my computer now. Performance is noticeably better. Those mixes that maxed out my CPU/RAM before (80% to spiking) is now chilling at around 55-60% in the cubase window and can playback smoothly.
> 
> BUT Whenever I click around the DISK part spikes for a moment. I keep my sessions and mix them on an EXTERNAL 1TB Drive....is this bad? Should I be having all my active mixes on an internal drive?
> 
> Edit: Nope. It completely makes sense to run from main drive and store audio/save on external. Maybe my internal drive isn't the fastest for it too. I want to get a solidstate drive as my main C Drive.



Only just came to see this haha.
Sorry man I have no idea why your disk would spike from clicking around. Could be a specific DAW flaw? Ever had it before? 
Connection to the drive makes a difference. If the externanl is a SATA connection then it's just as good as the internal drive. Firewire is good, USB is slowest. Depending which, it may be faster to run it from your internal SATA.
Also depending on the specs of the drive of course. 7200RPM is a must, and 64MB cache is better than 32MB.
If you bring up windows resource monitor (type that in the start menu) and go to the Disk tab, you can see each drive and will be able to tell which one is the problem.


----------



## rcosta123

Hey, i'm having a problem with superior drummer. i have finnaly updated it to version 2.3 but know my DAW (Sonar LE) doesn't recognize it. it no longer opens. for god sake, toontrack is leaving me very pissed of. Someone who can give a little help, i would be grateful.


----------



## Winspear

Make sure you add the correct folders to Sonars plugin location. Might be missing the 64 bit one if you are running a 64 bit system.


----------



## ArrowHead

rcosta123 said:


> toontrack is leaving me very pissed of.



Did you ask on the toontrack forum, or contact toontrack support? Leaving people pissed off is not their typical way of doing things.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> Soooooo.... trying to get my M-Audio keystation 49 to play SD 2.0 as a MIDI controller without any success. Tips?



I hope I get an answer for this soon.

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured it out myself.


----------



## Nialzzz

Hi there guys,

Before I start, anyone using 56k, please bypass this fairly quickly.

I was hoping to get some help regarding an issue that has become a rather large thorn in my side. I recently moved away from using multiple applications during recording to condensing it in to one Pro Tools workspace. Thus, using my Axe Fx Ultra to record both wet and dry tracks simultaneously, but to also controlling post recording synth and drums.

I've got Superior Drummer 2.3 on a MIDI channel, which then drops each instrument into a separate channel, allowing me to work on individual parts of the drums. If anyone has any questions on that, hit me up -I get the feeling that Pro Tools isn't widely used on here- and I'll walk you through it. I might put together a tutorial too.

Anyway, back on point; The piano roll editor in Pro Tools seems to be fairly comprehensive, but slow and laborious in its application. I've reconfigured the triggers for SD to a slightly more intuitive -personally- set up. Which are also the exact same format in which I had the drums sequenced on FLstudio.

Referring to FLstudio, having had many years experience using this application, I can take a 5 minute drum take and sequence SD in roughly 30 minutes. And, for years had simply bounced out the drums as a .wav file and imported to a channel strip in Pro Tools. This didn't give me the scope to complete any post edit mixing and EQ'ing. 

I figured after giving Pro Tools a shot, I could go back to FL and do everything there -as it's much easier for me- and bounce out a .MID to drop it in to Pro Tools and work round all the issues. Every time I try to put together a bounce and drop the MIDI in to Pro Tools. PT recognises that it is in fact a MIDI file, but will not drop it in to a relevant channel strip OR the region list. I'm completely vexed by this. 

I've included a few pictures -screen dumps- to show exactly what is happening. I'm taking it from start up to import. 
This is to show I have nothing else open to potentially conflict with FL or PT.






Next I've opened FL and bounced out .mid file.









At this point, I've opened Pro Tools and started making my feeble attempts to import .mid file.













Should there be any issue with transferring .Mid file across, or is my system the problem?

Could someone maybe point me in the right direction to another DAW that'll allow me to quickly put together sequences and bounce them out? My main problem with PT is the velocities are a pain in the backside.


----------



## Winspear

Hi mate - I use Protools so could be useful for testing. Feel free to send me a midi to [email protected]

I have no idea what the issue could be. What exactly happens if you had pressed New Track? 
Have you tried importing MIDI from other sources such as Guitar Pro?
Have you tried importing the FL MIDI into other programs such as Guitar Pro?
Try removing the dots from the file name. I have known certain programs to not like characters like that in filenames. 

With regards to not liking PT's velocities, I'm just curious why? It has the same velocity bar across the bottom just like any other DAW I have seen.


----------



## Nialzzz

EtherealEntity said:


> Hi mate - I use Protools so could be useful for testing. Feel free to send me a midi to [email protected]
> 
> I have no idea what the issue could be. What exactly happens if you had pressed New Track?
> Have you tried importing MIDI from other sources such as Guitar Pro?
> Have you tried importing the FL MIDI into other programs such as Guitar Pro?
> Try removing the dots from the file name. I have known certain programs to not like characters like that in filenames.
> 
> With regards to not liking PT's velocities, I'm just curious why? It has the same velocity bar across the bottom just like any other DAW I have seen.



Thanks my man. I'll email this across once I'm at my computer this evening. If I change to "new track", it'll literally do absolutely nothing. I would import it into something else, but apart from reaper -which is an outdated trial- I have no other DAWs... Ive spent enough on protools. Haha. The velocity bar doesn't have a visible gauge and nothing distinguishable between seperate notes hits at the same time. Also, in FL when you create a note and edit it's velocity, from then, all notes you create are at the same level. Until you change i, obviously. 

Ive used FL for the last 9 years. It's built in to me now. Ha.


----------



## Winspear

Fair enough - you make good points  Never really noticed those things as I do most of this stuff in Sonar 
You could try importing it to Guitar Pro - but yeah email me it. 
Just a thought - definitely got the MIDI part selected before pressing export as mid?


----------



## Nialzzz

EtherealEntity said:


> Fair enough - you make good points  Never really noticed those things as I do most of this stuff in Sonar
> You could try importing it to Guitar Pro - but yeah email me it.
> Just a thought - definitely got the MIDI part selected before pressing export as mid?


It's not until you get used to a specific application, you really take for granted its small nuances. You'll surely know exactly that if you use sonar. Haha. I don't have GP bud. That's a paid for application is it not? I though it was only for tabbing guitar tracks... 

I've emailed the midi file off to you my man. Hope you have luck with it. You don't select specific sections in FL. It automatically bounces out all audio or sequences in the playlist.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah it's not a DAW man, just assumed you'd have it as most people here use it for learning and writing it seems haha.
I agree - Sonar has many that I can't live without. I'll check it now bud


----------



## Winspear

Didn't even have to try importing it to tell something was up. It shouldn't be quite that small and it doesn't play in Windows Media player which it should.
Upon import it contains one track named Superior Drummer 2 which is empty.
Something is wrong somewhere. Read up on MIDI export from FL - and try removing the dots from the name like I mentioned. Weird!


----------



## Nialzzz

I'll look at picking it up at some point. Might get me practicing more rigidly, although I'm a metronome and scales type guy. 

What should the midi file sound like if it exports as a playable file? I'll look into the FL export information my man. Thanks for the heads up. Like I said, I'm changing up the format in which I use my DAWs, feel like a numpty! 

Can I also ask my man, what you record guitar and bass with? I was going to send you a template session I swear by. Just as a thank you. Haha.


----------



## Winspear

Usually I'd reply "it should sound like Guitar Pro" haha. But MIDI is simply a language that controls a synth - you probably know that. However most motherboards have the same synth, Microsoft GM Wavetable synth - and this is the sound most people are refering to when they say 'Sounds like MIDI' or 'The sound of Guitar Pro'. 
It should play through the same synth MIDI in FL plays through if you don't assign a plugin to it I guess. Download a MIDI file of anything from somewhere and play it in Media Player, you'll see.
I'd love a template haha sorry but I don't use FL  I use Sonar X1 and Revalver amp sims with Redwirez impulse cabs.


----------



## Nialzzz

I know what midi is and does my man. Hahaha. Just have never used it for anything other than FL, ergo, never heard it in any other context than on a plugin in FL.  I'm a midi "noob" so to speak. I've always believed anything and everything should be done analog, but a drumkit in the house is not possible. Hahaha. 

Sorry my man, the template I was referring to was pro tools. I know you don't use FL haha. It's got a fair insane mix. I've not got enough voices to use all the channels, but that's deliberate; I've got dry mix channels which sit as back up if you ever want to remap. You have an axe fx right?


----------



## tank

sorry guys, I have a Noob problem... 
I use reaper, and superior 2.0,HOW can I use different plug ins for each drum part? I don't understand this.. 

open new instrument track>superior>reaper open some different tracks but I don't know HOW to process drum parts one by one..


----------



## Enselmis

Hey gang, I have a fun exercise you guys should try out.

It's pretty simple all in all but it'll really give you a new perspective on the whole drum mixing frontier and teach you some valuable stuff. In a nutshell, take S2.x and disable A LOT OF MICS. Which ones you leave on is up to you but I recommend taking out the vast majority of the spot mics. Overheads, 1 kick and 1 snare, maaaaayyyybbee a room mic if you're feeling generous. 

Once you've got a few and you pick which drums you wanna use which may change drastically with this new setup, just do the best mix you can. I'm not sure it's worth shooting for a "metal" mix either. Just try and make all of these drums sound as natural and clean as possible with just this minimal set up. Cool sounds will ensue and you'll quickly get away from the whole "Oh god this sounds like superior drummer" feeling.

Come back and post results if you want!

Edit: Here are the results of my first shot at this. Spent an hour and a half maybe writing and recording this, sounds kinda cool though. Only mics used are the overheads, snare and kick. Guitars are guitar rig with a waves delay of some sort after the fact. Keep in mind that the mastering is basically 30 seconds with ozone and it's pretty far away from a brick wall. Definitely turn your levels up a lil bit when listening.

http://soundcloud.com/robert_h/saturday-groove


----------



## Aurochs34

Hey guys, I feel like a complete idiot right now, but I'm new to this program.

I'm using it with Reaper.

My one simple question is this:

How do I get my drums to NOT repeat?

e.g., I click the snare on the piano roll and it plays the snare 6000x throughout the rest of my midi selection.

I just want it to play that single hit...that's all.

I want to gauge my eyes out, and I'll probably want to even more once I find out how simple it is (i.e., stupid I am).

Thanks!


----------



## perpetualhate

I just created a little blurb of a song and added drums to it. I eqed, and it's a fine little blurb of a song. However, my intention was to learn and futz with SD2 so I could get the hang of it. I made it through one track ok but until I humanized the drums they sounded very robotic.

Given that the song is extremely short, and all over the place, it's not a very good song, but it's an ok blurb. I'm a little confused how to eq so it sounds more awesome, and how to humanize the drums so they fit in better too.

Fun with SD2.0 and Logic Pro by zomgitbitme on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Any suggestions welcomed, good or bad. I'm really not that good with Logic or SD2 yet.


----------



## FearComplex

To humanize midi look at velocity and position on the grid. You can generally keep the velocity of the kicks consistent (I keep all my kick hits at max velocity) but with the snare you'll need to randomize the velocity during rolls and blasts/frequently occurring hits. Randomization is also fairly crucial for toms and it also helps to start a roll with harder hits and ending it with softer hits. For overheads I randomize the ride and hi hats' velocity but keep the crashes pretty consistent.

With the velocities under control look at the grid positioning, this to me is even more important as everything snapped 100% grid can get you in to machine-gun territory quickly, especially the kicks and snare/toms during rolls. Same goes for hats and rides, I'm usually ok with keeping the crashes 100% snapped to grid unless there's fast successive hits. These are all slight and not wild shifts off the grid. Most DAWs have some form of midi humanizing function so you don't need to adjust each individual hit manually.


----------



## Enselmis

Protip. Don't use velocity to achieve volume. A lot of people seem to think the kicks sound better at max velocity but typically they're mistaken, your ear just likes it when things are louder right off the bat. The best sounding kick samples for S2.0 are located in between 90 and 110. With proper compression they sound worlds better than the ones closer to 127 and give you some wiggle room in case you need an extra loud hit at some point. Same goes for snare drums as the lower velocity ones have significantly less ring and take less work to process well.

As far as humanizing goes, just try to think like a drummer when you're writing your beat. Pretend to play along with it when you listen back and know what you want to hear ahead of time rather than just placing notes where you think is right and hoping it sounds good.


----------



## perpetualhate

Enselmis said:


> Protip. Don't use velocity to achieve volume. A lot of people seem to think the kicks sound better at max velocity but typically they're mistaken, your ear just likes it when things are louder right off the bat. The best sounding kick samples for S2.0 are located in between 90 and 110. With proper compression they sound worlds better than the ones closer to 127 and give you some wiggle room in case you need an extra loud hit at some point. Same goes for snare drums as the lower velocity ones have significantly less ring and take less work to process well.
> 
> As far as humanizing goes, just try to think like a drummer when you're writing your beat. Pretend to play along with it when you listen back and know what you want to hear ahead of time rather than just placing notes where you think is right and hoping it sounds good.



I am actually a drummer, but I had to sell my set like 5 years ago and haven't lived somewhere I can actually own one again. I can now, but I have a baby..

I actually thought the little song was well written drum wise but I think they sound bad, at least to me. My brother thought it sounded just fine. I did humanize it but I couldn't figure out how to adjust each drum velocity and randomize each drum in Logic Pro 9. Was I not looking at the right place?

For instance the drum roll in the end of the same is barely hearable, and I cranked up the volume and it sounded good, but then the other drums were over the top.. Help!


----------



## Djenty

Is it at all possible to achieve a kick drum sound similar to this with just the avatar kit?:


----------



## Necris

Yes, you may need to use some extra eq-ing outside of Superior if you suck at drum mixing like I do, but it's absolutely doable with just the avatar kit. Also parallel compression is your friend.


----------



## youheardme

This dude uses some eq and parallel compression that necris mentioned... note quite as beefy but if you kept tweaking you could get it there for sure.


----------



## Djenty

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nialzzz

You can get special deals on it fairly frequently with most stores. Either that of purchase and download it from toontrack. Have to be honest mate, why not save up till you can buy it? It's a bit sketchy getting it illegally, not just that, dependent on the kits you need, you need more than one key. I doubt you can get cracks for them all. 

Save some money and get eZdrummer or drumkit from hell if you're strapped for cash. 

Also, just a word of warning, condoning or publicising illegal activity is a sure way to get yourself a ban. 

Best of luck my man.


----------



## baptizedinblood

Anyone know of any sales going on for SD2.0 right now? The local GC here has it for sale at 300$ but I've heard of people acquiring it for cheaper.


----------



## rstare

Amazon.com: Toontrack Superior Drummer 2.0: Software

Keep a look out on Amazon, I've seen it as low as $179 before.


----------



## Winspear

Keep your eye on Audio Deluxe too. Worth mentioning the cheaper prices show up only if you have an account with them, so make one.


----------



## geoffshreds

ok, so superior drummer 2.0/ metal foundry is constantly crashing logic pro 9 on my late 2011 macbook pro, 2.4 core i5, 8g RAM, running Lion 10.7.4 . I am getting crashes/ freezes/ hangs every 5-20 minutes of use. my kit samples loaded are roughly 2300 mb.. so i run it in 16 bit and cached to bring that down to 1300mb or so. I've checked my activity monitor, when i have logic and superior running, and my pod hd plugged in with pod hd edit on and i still have around 2.5 gigs of free RAM. so i know I'm not using more than it can take. I've repaired my disk permissions which cleaned up my plugin manager...ive switched all my settings in logic for low CPU usage.. and still Superior drummer keeps crashing logic. its happening mostly when i am editing drum parts in the piano roll or when i am applying eq's/filters/compression in the superior mixer. but sometimes it just happens during playback. I'm getting pretty frustrated ( about to smash my mac lol) and i can't get any work done...ive found out a way to save frozen projects but this is a real pain in the ass. if anyone has had similar issues and can offer any advice please let me know.

ps yes i have the latest updated version of superior compatible with my OSX


----------



## Winspear

I don't have any suggestions dude as I was never able to resolve plugin instability when I've had it. Superior has never been a problem, though. Are you running your DAW in 64 bit mode and is the plugin 64 bit? I know I had massive instability when running 32 bit plugins in a bitwrapper, so I refuse to use 32 bit plugs now


----------



## Enselmis

geoffshreds said:


> ok, so superior drummer 2.0/ metal foundry is constantly crashing logic pro 9 on my late 2011 macbook pro, 2.4 core i5, 8g RAM, running Lion 10.7.4 . I am getting crashes/ freezes/ hangs every 5-20 minutes of use. my kit samples loaded are roughly 2300 mb.. so i run it in 16 bit and cached to bring that down to 1300mb or so. I've checked my activity monitor, when i have logic and superior running, and my pod hd plugged in with pod hd edit on and i still have around 2.5 gigs of free RAM. so i know I'm not using more than it can take. I've repaired my disk permissions which cleaned up my plugin manager...ive switched all my settings in logic for low CPU usage.. and still Superior drummer keeps crashing logic. its happening mostly when i am editing drum parts in the piano roll or when i am applying eq's/filters/compression in the superior mixer. but sometimes it just happens during playback. I'm getting pretty frustrated ( about to smash my mac lol) and i can't get any work done...ive found out a way to save frozen projects but this is a real pain in the ass. if anyone has had similar issues and can offer any advice please let me know.
> 
> ps yes i have the latest updated version of superior compatible with my OSX



Fuck me sideways, you managed to make a 2300mb kit? I've never even hit 1000! 

You must have like 20 xdrums. You sure the kit size isn't making your computer flip shit?


----------



## Winspear

Yeah that's pretty nuts haha. The standard metal foundry kit is only like 1.3 and that has 5 toms and 14 cymbals or something!
But the thing is, it shouldn't be a problem. I'd imagine it should work stably in any DAW as long as it's not in a bitwrapper like I said.
I have had some plugins that just act up in some DAWs/versions, but never big name stuff.


----------



## geoffshreds

i just realized that I've had logic running in 32 bit mode, i had superior in 32 bit also to match. i can't remember why i wasn't in 64? hmm. and yes i do have x-drums..5 total. but even with my kit being pretty massive, when i run it cached and in 16-bit mode its only around 1300mb. hopefully the switch from 32 to 64 clears it up. if not I'm sending crash logs to toontrack. thanks for the responses guys


----------



## Winspear

Just out of curiosity - what kit are you running? Like I said my MF kit in 24 bit is only 1300 too - I can't imagine getting it up above 2k with just 5 x drums. Just wonering 

Yeah - it really shouldn't be a problem and I doubt it's about the kit or your RAM. Probably just some software thing but I don't know what...I'd message toontrack and logic aswell as posting on their forums. 

I notice you said 'Logic is a 32 bit application' - Perhaps you mean you are running it in 32 bit which is fine...But they certainly do have a 64 bit version. Maybe you are running that by accident and loading 32 bit Superior without realising

You should be running it in 64 bit anyway because otherwise you can't use more than 4GB RAM  Actually...Eureka! Maybe that's your issue? Activity monitor might be fine out of the 8GB but 32 bit Logic will only be able to access 4GB. If Logic is needing more than that that might well be your reason. I expect Logic IS using the full 4GB otherwise I don't know why your Mac would be using 5.5.

Get 64 bit Logic running and locate 64 bit Superior. Any plugs you have which don't run in 64 will need to be loaded with a bitwrapper. I don't know if Logic has one built in. You can buy one called Jbridge for about $20 I think.


----------



## geoffshreds

you mustve been writing that while i was editing my post lol. i realized i wrote logic IS a 32 bit app when thats not true, because it went up to 64 with the 9.1 update. but you're right i was running it in 32, i really can't remember why i was doing that.
as for my kit... i use most of the metal foundry kit (2 kicks, snare, 5 toms, hi hats, 6 crashes, 2 chinas, a spock, a ride, and a splash) then for my x-drums i use 2 kicks layered on top of the first 2, which really beefs them up. after listening to it with 4 kicks on i can't go back to just 1 or 2 lol. then i layer another snare with the humanize effect removed, a tight gate on it, and the volume down about 1db. i do this just to kinda emphasize the initial hit/snap of my snare. makes it sound a lot better without having to boost the fader or eq the crap out of it. then i layer another ride on top of the first one with the same kind of parameters that i described for my snare. i like my ride to stick out a bit in my mix because i like to blast on it. then i have a crash x-drum to replace one on the left side(cymbal 2) that only has a few options for it. couldn't find one that i liked so i replace it with one that i use on the right side (cymbal 5) then i pitch it down a bit. i use a lot of bleed on my mics. i also utilize the OH-drummer mic and the chamber mic. maybe that has something to do with the samples too.


----------



## Winspear

That sounds like a sweet kit  
I'm willing to bet that running it in 32 bit is the problem because if you're using 5.5GB it definitely sounds like Logic is using 4GB. If the 4GB is just enough to load a kit, but doesn't leave anything for smooth operation of the DAW then it would make sense. Get running 64  If you have the latest Superior you should have a 64 bit Superior installed somewhere on your computer.


----------



## geoffshreds

yeah man, it is a sweet kit!  haha. it was funny because my buddy came over yesterday to help me track some bass, he heard my kit and said WTF! how do u get your drums to sound like that??? then i showed him my x-drum layering and he was baffled. everything seems to be fine in 64 bit so far...ill have to give it some time though. ill try to post up a demo of my kit in a few minutes


----------



## geoffshreds

Drum test by geoff-stevens on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## niffnoff

I like your toms, but your kick sounds so slappy to me nothing some parallel compression might help and some EQ, maybe you should also layer your snare.


----------



## geoffshreds

the snare is layered, and the kicks are layered and parallel compressed. the kicks could use a little eq.. but i like the clicky/slappy sound. i play death metal but i don't like how a lot of kicks in the genre sound muffled/squashed (cannibal corpse for example). so i guess i like more of a "prog" sound to my kicks. on their own they are a bit clicky, but in the mix i think they sound really good. thanks for the feedback!


----------



## guitardednubulus84

my superior drumer, and toontrack 64 bit instaled fine. But when i try and update my sound, it gives me a mesage saying " could not find matching sound librairy. im kinda new at this, pls help.


----------



## geoffshreds

guitardednubulus84 said:


> my superior drumer, and toontrack 64 bit instaled fine. But when i try and update my sound, it gives me a mesage saying " could not find matching sound librairy. im kinda new at this, pls help.



did u download the libraries from toontrack.com? i had the same problem until doing so.


----------



## Fat-Elf

So I am getting this software in a few weeks. Is it really possible to program the drums on a piano roll on my DAW(Cubase)? Because if not, I don't even know how it is possible in any other way..


----------



## Winspear

Yes of course you can  They will respond to any MIDI input just like any other synth in Cubase.
-Piano roll editing
-Import of MIDI loops
-Import of MIDI file made in Guitar Pro if you prefer to 'type' your drums in there
-Recording from MIDI keyboard
-Recording from MIDI electronic drumkit


----------



## Enselmis

geoffshreds said:


> i just realized that I've had logic running in 32 bit mode, i had superior in 32 bit also to match. i can't remember why i wasn't in 64? hmm. and yes i do have x-drums..5 total. but even with my kit being pretty massive, when i run it cached and in 16-bit mode its only around 1300mb. hopefully the switch from 32 to 64 clears it up. if not I'm sending crash logs to toontrack. thanks for the responses guys



Yeah, for me uncached in 24bit it usually gets to around 600-700 total. Craziness.


----------



## maxdestroyerlol

Hello, I'm using SD2 in Reaper and I think I pressed something on accident that made my velocities lock because i cant drag them up and down anymore. I had set about half of them after mapping the whole thing out but now half of the song is at 127 and it wont let me change any of them. Does anyone know what I did?


----------



## ArrowHead

Enselmis said:


> Yeah, for me uncached in 24bit it usually gets to around 600-700 total. Craziness.



That's tiny. Many of the presets alone in the Metal Foundry are 1500+ without a single x-drum. See "Devkit" weighing in at 1530, no x-drums.


----------



## Enselmis

ArrowHead said:


> That's tiny. Many of the presets alone in the Metal Foundry are 1500+ without a single x-drum. See "Devkit" weighing in at 1530, no x-drums.



It tends to work okay. The presets are pretty lame usually in my opinion. All kinds of unnecessary stuff.


----------



## ArrowHead

Enselmis said:


> It tends to work okay. The presets are pretty lame usually in my opinion. All kinds of unnecessary stuff.



I agree about the presets, I was just amazed so many people thought a 2000 mb kit was unusual or incredibly large.


----------



## Fat-Elf

EtherealEntity said:


> Yes of course you can  They will respond to any MIDI input just like any other synth in Cubase.
> -Piano roll editing
> -Import of MIDI loops
> -Import of MIDI file made in Guitar Pro if you prefer to 'type' your drums in there
> -Recording from MIDI keyboard
> -Recording from MIDI electronic drumkit



Guitar Pro files work too?  Now that is convenient (for me).


----------



## flint757

Yep you can export a drum track as a midi file.


----------



## square stomp

Does anybody know how big the download file is for Superior 2.0? I'm wanting to get the crossgrade from EZDrummer and I'm wondering if I should download it from Toontrack or buy a physical disc off of ebay.


----------



## ArrowHead

square stomp said:


> Does anybody know how big the download file is for Superior 2.0? I'm wanting to get the crossgrade from EZDrummer and I'm wondering if I should download it from Toontrack or buy a physical disc off of ebay.



The download is not a complete version. They will send you a disc. No need for ebay, just buy from Toontrack. Usually the best discounts are to be found via Amazon. 

They actually send a box with every single product in it, and just give you the serials for the products you've purchased.


----------



## Maniacal

Why is it that whenever I hit a floor tom on my electric kit, it also triggers a crash. 

No matter what I do, you hear a crash too. I went to mapping and there is no sign of a crash moving on the keyboard when I hit the drums. 

Is this just an error with Superior 2?


----------



## ArrowHead

Record it and look at the midi data in a daw. Is there more than one hit? You could be triggering another pad or cymbal trigger through the rack, or even if a cable is run real tightly. If that's the case, find the offending trigger and minimize that connection.


----------



## Maniacal

Yes there is more than one hit. I disconnected all the drums from my kit except the floor tom and the crash still triggers.
Okay just sorted it. 

This only seems to be a problem with most of the kits. I just switched to Andy Sneap Atrocity and it works just fine. 

Finally I can record my drums!


----------



## Zeetwig

A question regarding SD2 and e-kits:

I've just bought SD2 and intend to trigger the sounds with my roland kit. However, I have upgraded the kit quite a bit, and among the upgrades is a second hi-hat. And I don't know how to map the different articulations to get a working hi-hat. :S
The hi-hat has a lot of articulations, but are all of these necessary? Which samples do I need to get a working hi-hat? It seems like I only trigger three samples: edge, bow and foot control, but there are many more articulations than three... what should I do? Which samples do I need to get a working hi-hat?

All help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ArrowHead

I had two hats and two rides on my kit. I know it was pretty easy to set up, but can't really remember the specifics. I did NOT have to map every single little articulation. I believe the hi hat articulations Superior uses by default are in the 40's? I just had to set open and closed, which I THINK were the midi defaults anyway. 

Best bet is to hit up the vdrum forum.


----------



## Zeetwig

Already did it, but they are late to answer :S

What do you mean with "the 40s"?


----------



## ArrowHead

Zeetwig said:


> Already did it, but they are late to answer :S
> 
> What do you mean with "the 40s"?




The assigned midi values were in the 40's. I think it was 46, 44, and 42 or similar for open, closed, and chick.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Does anyone have any pointers about this? I was messing with this for a few hours and this is what I ended up with. I really haven't mixed anything before, so using compression and transients and stuff is interesting because I still have little idea of what they actually do  Also, I mixed this on my Sennheiser HD 380 Pro headphones because I lack monitors. 

https://soundcloud.com/micahchaney/drum-mix-1


----------



## BaylorPRSer

I've heard that there are cubase drum maps for superior on the toontrack website but i do not see them. does anyone have a link?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I tried drag-dropping MIDI to pro tools at my friends house and for some reason only EZ drummer plays it. When we switch to SD it doesn't make a sound. If we click each drum in the input window it plays a sound but the midi does not seem to trigger it.

Superior Drummer 2.0 driving me insane?

This sounds like it could very well be the same problem I'm having. It shows the hits on the track and if I click a drum it sounds but if I press play nothing happens, no drums.

How do I change the midi channel if that is indeed the problem?


----------



## JoSeven

Hello world,

I guess this isn't really the right place, but I've made a lot of stuff with Superior Drummer: Jo.7 

Couldn't be bothered to start a new topic for that.


----------



## tuttermuts

Hey guys

What the flipping motherburgers!!! 
I've been using sd for a good while now, as good as no problems. And then from one day to another my codes aren't vallid anymore? Yes I've tried making a new authorisation, no cigar.

If there something I didn't read about software crippling itself after a couple of years?

Horsepoo! (there I said it)


----------



## Veldar

Hello Everyone, I've used rim-shot for drum patterns for a while now and I like they layout, having the bars in front of me and was wondering if SD has anything like this?


----------



## Andromalia

You don't do editing in SD, you do the editing in the DAW MIDI programming window/tool.
Strictly speaking, SD is a bank of sounds with a sound player which can read MIDI, not a rythm editor.


----------



## Tyler

whenever I assign multiple outputs in reaper for the drums, all the volume levels shoot way up and dont seem to be rooted properly. theres no master volume that works to turn them all down at once.

Also, my tool settings wont open up when I click it :/


----------



## Prime

Insert new track ahead of the SD multis...make it a folder. Choose the last multi out from SD as end of folder. You can now control all multi out with the new track (master).


----------



## BaylorPRSer

I have SD 2.0 and have figured out how to get the avatar kit to sound good for prog metal/djent. I am doing vocals for a prog rock band and we are doing the drums digitally. Are there any producer presets on the toontrack site that you would recommend? I'm thinking I want the drums to be reminiscent of Mars Volta, but I am not 100% sure how to get the avatar kit to sound like that. I'm willing to pay a little bit of money for a sample pack or for presets or if anyone has used superior to get that sort of drum sound I would really appreciate some advice!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I tried drag-dropping MIDI to pro tools at my friends house and for some reason only EZ drummer plays it. When we switch to SD it doesn't make a sound. If we click each drum in the input window it plays a sound but the midi does not seem to trigger it.
> 
> Superior Drummer 2.0 driving me insane?
> 
> This sounds like it could very well be the same problem I'm having. It shows the hits on the track and if I click a drum it sounds but if I press play nothing happens, no drums.
> 
> How do I change the midi channel if that is indeed the problem?


Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## XxStatiX

Guys i need help ASAP.
I dont know how to bring my drum velocity editor back,its usually present in the bottom left,i had removed it by mistake.Cubase,SD2.0.


----------



## ScatteredDimension

I have a question about ezdrummer metalheads and didn't find better place to ask this... Don't really like some of the snare drum samples/hits since they sound weak/ basically shit. Is it possible to remove the "bad" snare hits (maybe from the folder where all the samples are) so there'd only be the hard hits in the piano roll? It's like the "drummer" isn't hitting the snare correctly but it sounds weak and it disturbs me. Hope I made any sense here. Thanks in advance


----------



## bigredmetfan

Quick question

I am looking into upgrading to a new MacBook Pro, and also purchasing superior drummer....am I going to need to purchase a soundcard as well or is the one built in sufficient enough?

Right now I am just running an old Mac laptop from 06' with garage band, doggie box for drums and a line 6 gearbox mainly used for riffing out and getting some ideas down....I want to get more into depth with recording.


----------



## Idontpersonally

im an sd noob but im pretty sure you dont need a soundcard with what you have now.


----------



## johnnyarrow1215

I feel like I'm going mental, this is driving me mad!, bought Superior (v2.2) from Amazon a few days ago and I just cannot get it to install properly. I have Cubase Artist 7, win 7, 64 bit, 2.1Gz, 8 RAM.
I downloaded the latest version from Toontrack website (I think it was v2.3.1) but stil no luck. After putting in disc 1 I loaded up the superior installer ok, then I begun installing discs 2,3,4,5 for the sound library. This seems to complete ok but I can't find the main program anywhere?! There's no shortcut on my desktop, although I seem to have managed to install Toontrack Solo & Drumtracker ok (although they wont load or work due to a combo of error messages and having no 'pathways' to the sounds), and I cant find it in Cubase. I've updated the 'plugin information' tab in Cubase but still no luck.
Sorry about the lengthy message chaps, I'm sure you all know the score though.
Really appreciate any help. Will reply to any help within half a day each time.
Thanks in advance,

Johnny.


----------



## xplanet2112

johnnyarrow1215 said:


> I feel like I'm going mental, this is driving me mad!, bought Superior (v2.2) from Amazon a few days ago and I just cannot get it to install properly. I have Cubase Artist 7, win 7, 64 bit, 2.1Gz, 8 RAM.
> I downloaded the latest version from Toontrack website (I think it was v2.3.1) but stil no luck. After putting in disc 1 I loaded up the superior installer ok, then I begun installing discs 2,3,4,5 for the sound library. This seems to complete ok but I can't find the main program anywhere?! There's no shortcut on my desktop, although I seem to have managed to install Toontrack Solo & Drumtracker ok (although they wont load or work due to a combo of error messages and having no 'pathways' to the sounds), and I cant find it in Cubase. I've updated the 'plugin information' tab in Cubase but still no luck.
> Sorry about the lengthy message chaps, I'm sure you all know the score though.
> Really appreciate any help. Will reply to any help within half a day each time.
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Johnny.




Hi Johnny

Just start up Toontrack Solo and it will give you the option of starting SDx, if you have not authenticated it yet, you will have to first before you use it anyway. Hope this helps, that's the usual way to use it stand alone as there is no SDx icon, you start it from the TT Solo icon.

I don't have any knowledge of cubase but I am sure that it should be in there for you to select as a midi instrument after it has done a scan of new plug ins... which I am guessing it does automatically when it detects a new plug in has been installed. other than that I would hit the TT forums or message them direct.


----------



## Stroked

Ok I have searched around quite a bit for my answer.....all over the interwebs and this site.

I have recently got a recording rig up and running. I have the Superior 2.2.3 and just purchased some midi drum files from a company called SlamTracks. 
I imported the files into the "My Midi Files" folder. I can audition them from the superior window and they sound great with my drum presets. But now I dont know how to actually "drag and drop" the samples into my project. I had been using "Official Toontrack" midi bundles before, so all I did was drop them straight into the midi channel with no issues. But now with these "3rd party" midi files I just purchased, I drop one into my project and Cubase opens up up to 3 vst tracks to load a small fill file and does not have my metal foundry preset with it. It sounds like shit basically.
I am sure this is an easy fix.....as the title says I am a total noob.
Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## xplanet2112

Stroked said:


> Ok I have searched around quite a bit for my answer.....all over the interwebs and this site.
> 
> I have recently got a recording rig up and running. I have the Superior 2.2.3 and just purchased some midi drum files from a company called SlamTracks.
> I imported the files into the "My Midi Files" folder. I can audition them from the superior window and they sound great with my drum presets. But now I dont know how to actually "drag and drop" the samples into my project. I had been using "Official Toontrack" midi bundles before, so all I did was drop them straight into the midi channel with no issues. But now with these "3rd party" midi files I just purchased, I drop one into my project and Cubase opens up up to 3 vst tracks to load a small fill file and does not have my metal foundry preset with it. It sounds like shit basically.
> I am sure this is an easy fix.....as the title says I am a total noob.
> Thanks in advance everyone



Hi, Have you tried placing the midi files into the TT midi library folder rarther than the my midi folder? Try that as SDx will not 'see' them unless you do. When they are copied or imported into the TT midi library folder, you will see them in SDx along with the official midi files but your own imported ones will be under 'my midi files' on the left where the offical TT drums of death and destruction and power baby killing files will be.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Stroked

Ok so now I have all the midi files showing up in EZplayer, I can audition them and they all seem to work. 
But when I go to drop one into my open midi track in cubase, cubase opens up its own vst track at the bottom of my project.
So I have the same problem still.
Maybe I need to delete them all and start completely over. 

Or maybe I need to be walked through step by step on this. Here is how I had been doing it:
1.) Open new project in Cubase 5
2.) F11 for VST devices. Open Ezplayer and Superior with 1 midi track created.
3.) Set midi input to EZplayer and midi out to Superior
4.) Open EZplayer and drag and drop drum loops no problem into the created midi track. 

Is the above process correct? Or am I retarded?

Anyway sorry for the newb questions.


----------



## xplanet2112

Hi

I am not sure why you are using EZ player? I have never used it, ever, and it might be that you are making things complicated for yourself by doing this. If your midi files are in EZ player, then, I don't know, shouldn't they be in the SDx 'Grooves' page on the GUI? 

Try this, Just open your daw, select a track, choose SDx as your midi instrument, wait for SDx to load up, go to the 'Grooves' page and if you have put your new midi files in the TT midi folder, they should be there. Select your chosen file, then just drag it on to the track that you have selected for SDx in your DAW. That's all I do... simples...

I am using Logic Pro 9 so if might be different but I can't see it being that complicated because I also use Ableton too and it's the same process.

Good luck and if you're still having trouble then I suggest contacting TT or using their forum. Everyone has had these type of issues when they are learning the ropes.


----------



## Stroked

Thanks for the replies. 
I figured it should have been as simple as drag and drop.....but I still have an issue. I will go buck the TT forums now. 
Just so damn frustrating.....I have no idea why Cubase is opening a VST track as soon as I drag and drop the loop in. WHEN I fix this I'll come back and post the solution in case some other poor newb has this same issue.


----------



## Icecold

Is anyone else using SD2.0 in Pro Tools 11? Mine seems to keep crashing whenever I load it into an instrument track.


----------



## xplanet2112

Hi Icecold

Are you using the RTAS format?

Does your computer have enough memory to cope with SDx loading in 500+MB of sound files into your memory?

If it's PT11, there may well still be bugs in it. Again, I think if you speak to TT to let them know of this issue it may be of benifit to them too.

Not much help I know but it's all I can think of right now.


----------



## xplanet2112

Stroked said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I figured it should have been as simple as drag and drop.....but I still have an issue. I will go buck the TT forums now.
> Just so damn frustrating.....I have no idea why Cubase is opening a VST track as soon as I drag and drop the loop in. WHEN I fix this I'll come back and post the solution in case some other poor newb has this same issue.



Hi

Glad you managed to get at least something sorted out. have you tried looking in Cubase's setting? It may well be that it is automatically set up to open a new VST track, there maybe something in the prefs or settings section that's making Cubase do this. 

What happens when you open othere VSTs? Try openning up a softsynth (shhhh!) and see what happens. Get hold of a (free) third party one to create the SDx situation as much as possible.


----------



## Icecold

xplanet2112 said:


> Hi Icecold
> 
> Are you using the RTAS format?
> 
> Does your computer have enough memory to cope with SDx loading in 500+MB of sound files into your memory?
> 
> If it's PT11, there may well still be bugs in it. Again, I think if you speak to TT to let them know of this issue it may be of benifit to them too.
> 
> Not much help I know but it's all I can think of right now.



Both in PT10 with RTAS it crashes, and PT 11 with AAX it's crashing. 
I'm running 8 gigs of ram in my computer (13 inch Macbook Bro Mid-2010 model)

I'm suspecting it's a bug in PT11, butwith 10, idk anymore.


----------



## fungwabus117

I have a question simply about levels here. When I'm listening to something on let's say bulb or nolly's soundcloud, the snare and kick sound so loud and massive (obviously in a good way). I'm wondering how people get these instruments to such levels without clipping and essentially raping the entire mix? 

If I were to try and bring the kick/snare up to similar levels, the aforementioned bad things would happen. I guess what I'm really trying to ask is, what is the mixing fundamental behind reaching these kinds of levels? Is it something on the master bus, compression applied in the right places? Any info on this kind of stuff would be awesome.


----------



## Larcher

mastering does that


----------



## fungwabus117

Larcher said:


> mastering does that



Is there a particular master element in particular that contributes to this though? Is it limiting? If anything whenever I add a limiter the transients get pounded, which results in less of the "big smack" vibe.


----------



## Pezshreds

Eq'ing helps too man. If you're cranking the eq's at certain ranges on kicks and say bass, they'll be fighting each other to be heard.


----------



## Handbanana

Just compression or throw a limiter in the mix. Make sure your velocities are right and you're good to go.


----------



## fungwabus117

Pezshreds said:


> Eq'ing helps too man. If you're cranking the eq's at certain ranges on kicks and say bass, they'll be fighting each other to be heard.



For sure, I definitely try to keep this in mind. But for example, the EQs on my kick are 90% cuts, same with bass etc. All done strategically to give each other space and yadayadayada. But even with this, the kick and snare don't sound too huge. What mixing processes allow you to crank up volume, but not kill dynamics/transients? I realize this is kinda like asking "how can I eat a shitload of chocolate and not get fat!?!" but still...


----------



## Pezshreds

The drums I do for songs don't require fattish sounding kicks, more crisp and defined. I got mine balanced from hours and hours of mixing over time perfecting the sound I wanted haha. I just use EQ on the kick drum (I have it on a separate track to the rest of the SD2.0 drum kit with just the kick drum and everything else muted). So I'd say compression and a limiter would definitely help, and just fiddle with the eq and bring the levels up until it's where you want it to be.


----------



## Larcher

fungwabus117 said:


> Is there a particular master element in particular that contributes to this though? Is it limiting? If anything whenever I add a limiter the transients get pounded, which results in less of the "big smack" vibe.



In the mastering stage, I use a couple of different compressors, a limiter and a maximizer, it's alot of trial and error until you get the hang of it though.

There are plenty of videos out there to help you get where you want to be. I would suggest reading Ermz's Systematic Mixing guide, and watching mastering videos on youtube


----------



## DarkNe0

I've seen a video tutorial but I need further explanation..

On Reaper I could directy add a multi-channeled instrument, but on Ableton I just can't figure out how.


----------



## DjankyDjents

are you using a SD preset or one you found on the net? Most of our sound comes from inside the SD mixer (it came from hours and hours of playing with all the SD setup. Also throwing a small limiter on it doesn't hurt haha. I wish i could give out our preset, but my drummer would killllll me. I say start from scratch and look at what some other presets do for the sound (especially ones that you can find online). Play around with some sounds you like until it satisfies you. Then take it further haha


----------



## Deathbykidd

Like everyone else said, for my kicks I usually have a bus sidechained and have a second compressor that is cranked so the kick cuts through a bit. Just mix it in to where it sounds right. It makes it a little louder and more punchy. Im not sure if any of that's helpful or not.


----------



## greglecompte

much of the time it works better to bring everything else down, than push the drums up to clipping. Then you can just turn up the master fader and use whatever mastering chain you like to bring it to final levels. many people would rather add compression than pull everything else down. Doing so effects the mix not always in a bad way but it takes away the option of not compressing the hell out of it.


----------



## Jameslewis777

Deathbykidd said:


> Like everyone else said, for my kicks I usually have a bus sidechained and have a second compressor that is cranked so the kick cuts through a bit. Just mix it in to where it sounds right. It makes it a little louder and more punchy. Im not sure if any of that's helpful or not.



I do this same thing but I have the same bus receive snare and toms as well. Works for me.

EDIT: Didn't want to double post... Also make sure your MIDI velocities are maxed at 127 (except for ghost notes and junk like that, obviously). A lot of MIDI defaults the velocities to like 64 or 96 or something like that. I've found that to really get power and volume out of the hits it helps to maximize the velocity.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Compression most likely...


----------



## Tree

Jameslewis777 said:


> EDIT: Didn't want to double post... Also make sure your MIDI velocities are maxed at 127 (except for ghost notes and junk like that, obviously). A lot of MIDI defaults the velocities to like 64 or 96 or something like that. I've found that to really get power and volume out of the hits it helps to maximize the velocity.



I'm gonna go ahead and say, "no" to this. No drummer hits everything as hard as they can for an entire song, so why would you program your drums that way?
make your velocities realistic


----------



## Jameslewis777

Tree said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say, "no" to this. No drummer hits everything as hard as they can for an entire song, so why would you program your drums that way?
> make your velocities realistic



I agree. I was speaking very generally and quickly. I guess what I meant by what I said is, if your MIDI defaults to a velocity of say, 64, I doubt your drummer hits everything HALF as hard as he could hit it the whole time too. Not to mention, in MY experience the majority of MIDI drum samples I've messed with sound better/fuller at a higher velocity. I tend to maximize the velocity of every hit to 127 in the beginning and then humanize and adjust manually and according to the specific part. That being said, aside from "ghost notes", I rarely drop my velocities below 100 as my particular SD preset sounds AWFUL at lower velocities. Tin cans, anyone?


----------



## TallestFiddle

compress your kick and snare so you just let the transient of the attack through, that should let you raise the volume and preserve the part that you want to keep. make sure you mess with the attack on your limiter so you're letting the right transients through there also.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Rustee

Parallel compression is your friend.


----------



## Kaickul

Is Superior Drummer better than EZDrummer in terms of overall usability and quality of sound?


----------



## Handbanana

Liquid Carnage said:


> Is Superior Drummer better than EZDrummer in terms of overall usability and quality of sound?



Ez is easier. Quality of sound goes to SD but, its unprocessed for the most part. The mixes in EZ are pretty good. I Xdrum EZ into SD.


----------



## Andrew

importing some midi songs off guitar pro just to look off some parts and learn. anyone know why the notes are so close together? ive tried zooming in with no help


----------



## Winspear

Zooming in will help, because there you are seeing like 20 bars in a cm of space.
However I expect what you mean is that when you zoom in, even though you can now see the individual notes, their length extends until the next note making it hard to see at a glance? 
I'm not sure what DAW you are using but you need to activate a 'percussive view' or something that will show all notes as just a dot regardless of their length.


----------



## Andrew

EtherealEntity said:


> Zooming in will help, because there you are seeing like 20 bars in a cm of space.
> However I expect what you mean is that when you zoom in, even though you can now see the individual notes, their length extends until the next note making it hard to see at a glance?
> I'm not sure what DAW you are using but you need to activate a 'percussive view' or something that will show all notes as just a dot regardless of their length.



exactly. i'm using reaper.


----------



## niffnoff

creativeLIVE: Free Creative Tutorials - Live Video Broadcast while it's still being rebroadcast you should check this


----------



## fiveyears

So if I buy ezdrummer off of amazon, (Amazon.com: Toontrack EZdrummer Multi Layer Drum Sampler: Software) and purchase the crossgrade to SD as well, I should just be able to install ez and upgrade to SD? If so, thats only $108....which is wayy cheaper than toontracks site.


----------



## depths of europa

I've just recently installed Metal Foundry and, I'm trying to decide what drums I should choose instead of the avatar kit i was previously using. 

What is the most popular kit/drums around here?

Any recommendations?


----------



## depths of europa

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tripguitar

Hey you guys using superior drummer... does this sound right?

I'm running Pro Tools 8 with an Mbox Mini 2 on a 13" 2011 Macbook Pro (non-retina, i5 processor, 8 gigs of ram).

If i look at the CPU usage with a session where superior drummer is disabled (not just bypassed) my CPU (RTAS) hovers between 5-10%. Looks good, seems normal.

As soon as i activate superior drummer, my CPU (RTAS) skyrockets to between 75% and 90% and is fluttering about jumping as low as 30% for a second and then back to 90%. This then means i can use about 3 EQ plug ins before i run out of processing power and start getting CPU errors in Pro Tools.

Is it normal for superior drummer 2 (Full install, but with bleeds, ambient mics and room mics turned off. whole kit is only 650Mb) to hog this much CPU? does EZ drummer take up less?


----------



## Winspear

You need to up your buffer setting (latency). What's it at currently?
Ordinary practice if you don't have a killer CPU is to track with low buffer for good latency, and then up it to apply the plugins and mix. Higher buffer = higher latency, bad for recording, but less CPU usage, more plugins available.
Superior Drummer isn't big on the CPU so I'm guessing you've got your latency set super low.


----------



## tripguitar

well i guess my computer sucks then, or my pro tools is too outdated or something. i changed the buffer size to low, med, high, and none of it made a difference... oh well. Thanks Ethereal.


----------



## Andrew

hey guys

i bought a dm10 electronic drumset today and was wondering why when i hit "learn" for certain cymbals the cymbal will play... but the kick drum or a tom will also play with the cymbal. can't seem to fix this. the kick drum and tom play fine.. but i went to assign a china to a cymbal.. for some reason my floor tom plays with the china. cant get it to stop!


im also not having much luck with cymbal chokes. following the manual i should
"1. Select the appropriate Cymbal &#699;Crash&#700; Articulation
2. Switch the &#699;Edit Articulation Only&#700; &#64257;lter ON
3. Enable Envelope section
4. Toggle the switch to the far right to Aftertouch
5. Set the &#699;release&#700; and &#699;hold&#700; parameters to taste"

but no such luck still. chokes do nothing :[ (work on the module)


----------



## Corny

Hey guys, I'm thinking about buying Superior Drummer because I really like Toontrack products in general and because of the great reputation of SD.

It's just one thing that bothers me a bit: Since it's being used that often in today's professional (not only) metal productions, I kinda got tired of the drum tone you might want to call "typical Metal Foundry tone". 
It's very likely though that there are many recordings with SD drums I heard without even recognizing, because it's so versatile.

So what I really want to know is: Is the SD plus Metal Foundry capable of more than the typical modern metal sound? I really dig the production of european 90s metal like Hypocrisy, some power metal bands, all that stuff. You know, the phase when the metal productions got really good/clean, but drum sampling wasn't that big yet.

Would be great to get some answers or even links to SD-recordings in that vein.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Okay, so I opened up S2.0 in Cubase but suddenly it asks me to authorize it on my PC although the Toontrack site shows that I already have it authorized on my PC. It didn't ask it yesterday as my PC wasn't connected to internet and today I'm using a different connection than usually, so could that have fvcked it up somehow? According to the Toontrack site, I have 3/4 authorizations left, but I really wouldn't want to spend two on the same PC..


----------



## Hybrid138

Hey guys, I usually right drums on guitar pro and import the midi into Grarageband so my drums are obviously quite weak sounding. Is SD good for using imported midi and Garageband? Also, my computer is a few years old and I was wondering if you can use the software on several computers or is it a one computer usage kind of thing?


----------



## tripguitar

Hybrid138 said:


> Hey guys, I usually right drums on guitar pro and import the midi into Grarageband so my drums are obviously quite weak sounding. Is SD good for using imported midi and Garageband? Also, my computer is a few years old and I was wondering if you can use the software on several computers or is it a one computer usage kind of thing?


 
try checking the velocity of your midi notes. think of velocity as "how hard the drums are hit" i dont know about guitar pro or garageband, but the default in my pro tools was something like 96, where as the maximum is 127. so when i clicked a note it, it would register a hit with a relatively weak velocity. took me a while to figure it out.

if you already have all the midi in garageband, highlight it all, and somewhere in the menus you should be able to change all the velocities to whatever you want, instead of doing it one by one.


----------



## flint757

It'd be better if he did do it one at a time though. A real drummer doesn't hit every note with the same force after all. Velocities can be edited pretty easily in guitar pro prior to being exported I believe too.


----------



## Hybrid138

I usually just have my drum parts at "fff" and use GarageBand's drum sounds so that really limits what I can do. I also write drum parts in one track so editing individual notes is trickier. I was hoping SD would give me more options and better tone


----------



## the hot tuna

SD2 is $149 on amazon right now... pretty awesome.


----------



## Zalbu

Are there any good guides on how to shape your own sound in SD? I'm getting tired of having the stock sound on all my demos, but I don't know where to start when it comes to finding my own sound. I'm using Ableton Live 9, if that matters.


----------



## Reganito

Zalbu said:


> Are there any good guides on how to shape your own sound in SD? I'm getting tired of having the stock sound on all my demos, but I don't know where to start when it comes to finding my own sound. I'm using Ableton Live 9, if that matters.



metal production tutorial part 6.1 - drum mixing: intro to SD2 / kick drum - ForTiorI - YouTube


----------



## nmh7205

Jakedudebro said:


> Problem solved: it's not part of The Metal Foundry, it's part of the N.Y. Avatar.



How did you get the NY avatar. Im having the same problem


----------



## allshallperishfan

Ok i have a question . I have been running the drumkit from hell in superior and i really like the way everything sounds except the kick. I love the kick from the metal machine kit i have. How can i take the kick from the metal machine kit and put it into the drumkit from hell?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

allshallperishfan said:


> Ok i have a question . I have been running the drumkit from hell in superior and i really like the way everything sounds except the kick. I love the kick from the metal machine kit i have. How can i take the kick from the metal machine kit and put it into the drumkit from hell?



x-drum


----------



## Smm10000

Does anyone know of a way to, or tutorial for setting up an easier way to map the samples? particularly with SD2 and Studio one. This giant on screen piano just isn't cutting it


----------



## Merge

In the drum programming video that Misha made, he was editing his drums in a window. Where is that window located in EZdrummer?


----------



## neoclassical85

Merge said:


> In the drum programming video that Misha made, he was editing his drums in a window. Where is that window located in EZdrummer?


 

Its not located in EZ drummer, its a midi map located in your DAW. EZ Drummer just reads midi and plays back the samples. If youre using reaper open a new track and click insert > empty midi item, and then double click on the empty midi track to open the midi editor.


----------



## Merge

Thanks for the help, neoclassical85!! I'm new to this, so I'm on here just looking for advice. Another question: after opening the midi editor, would I drag my the song out of EZdrummer and into the empty midi track??


----------



## neoclassical85

No problem dude. What you do is, in the empty midi editor each one of those keyboard keys represents a piece of the drum kit, you click in the grid to add/remove drum hits until you have a beat that you want to use, and then play it back in your DAW. Hope that helps. Also there are tons of tutorials on youtube


----------



## Merge

Thanks again. Right after I made that last post, I went onto Youtube and watched a few videos. All of them were very helpful.


----------



## neoclassical85

Merge said:


> Thanks again. Right after I made that last post, I went onto Youtube and watched a few videos. All of them were very helpful.


 
Awesome, good luck man!


----------



## GBH14

What's the best way to go about getting a cymbal roll (is that what you would call it?) 

I have tried repetitive hits of varying velocities, and also hits on alternate cymbals but neither sound convincing at all...

Any tricks?


----------



## GBH14

GBH14 said:


> What's the best way to go about getting a cymbal roll (is that what you would call it?)
> 
> I have tried repetitive hits of varying velocities, and also hits on alternate cymbals but neither sound convincing at all...
> 
> Any tricks?



No one?


----------



## WhoThenNow7

If I redownload to the newest version, should I delete the previous version completely? or just download on top of it?


----------



## neoclassical85

GBH14 said:


> No one?



I think what you are referring to is a reverse cymbal. You can download these in .wav format and add them into your song using a seperate track if you want to try that.


----------



## neoclassical85

WhoThenNow7 said:


> If I redownload to the newest version, should I delete the previous version completely? or just download on top of it?



NO dont delete all of your soundbanks lol, you want to go into control panel, add remove programs, and uninstall superior drummer.. It will ONLY uninstall the superior engine which is like 40mb and it will leave all of your soundbanks alone.. Then install the newest version and youre all set. You might want to delete the superior drummer.dll out of you vst plugins folder for the old version, and when you load the new version up you might have to go into the settings and locate the folder where your sound banks are. Cheers.


----------



## bigredmetfan

Hello. Quick question. I have opened up Logic Pro X and cannot find superior drummer anywhere in the plugins list. It appears in garageband but nothing in logic pro x...Any ideas?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Smm10000 said:


> Does anyone know of a way to, or tutorial for setting up an easier way to map the samples? particularly with SD2 and Studio one. This giant on screen piano just isn't cutting it



I'll help you out- There's a dingus little button in the midi edit window that lets you change it from a piano roll to little tabs that you can name. It's pretty convenient.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hey, I have a question and I apologize if it's been asked before but I couldn't find an answer. I'm running SD 2.0 through Cubase 5. I have two guitar tracks panned hard left an hard right and a multiout SD 2.0 track. The SD track is really quiet compared to the guitars, and even though they're quiet, it still shows that they're clipping whenever I click a drum. I've tried adding a compressor but it doesn't seem to do anything. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Ant3XB

MatthewLeisher said:


> Hey, I have a question and I apologize if it's been asked before but I couldn't find an answer. I'm running SD 2.0 through Cubase 5. I have two guitar tracks panned hard left an hard right and a multiout SD 2.0 track. The SD track is really quiet compared to the guitars, and even though they're quiet, it still shows that they're clipping whenever I click a drum. I've tried adding a compressor but it doesn't seem to do anything. Can anyone help me out?




Hi Matthew maybe try turning down the SSD master volume in the main window or on you DAW Mixer and then record all the guitars at a lower volume too. That way you can mix the levels better and boost the volume at the end using your DAW.


----------



## Fenceclimber

Hi! I have a question about multi-out and sending to busses. I've just recently got into midi-drums and I was wondering what the reasoning behind multi-out in Superior Drummer is. Is it just so that you have the individual drums on individual channels in the DAW's mixer so that you can eQ them as if you had recorded a real mic'ed up kit? Isn't the mixer inside of superior drummer designed for that?

So, what is ''multi-out'' used for and what is the differnce of using the mixer inside of superior drummer?

Thanks, I'm really quite confused right now.


----------



## sunung1188

I may be off topic but, have you ever tried Steven Slate Drums? I used to use Superior Drummer until I found these


----------



## fr4nci2c0

Hi I am new to Cubase I have all of my outputs activated and routed in the superior drummer to the correct channels now I cannot figure out how to make a bus to put effects on that I can blend with the original drum track as shown at 1:47 in this video



and at 2:01 in this vid 


Any help would be appreciated really trying to get a legit drum sound and I know this is really important.


----------



## BouhZik

Hi!

How to add midi in the user library please?


----------



## niffnoff

fr4nci2c0 said:


> Hi I am new to Cubase I have all of my outputs activated and routed in the superior drummer to the correct channels now I cannot figure out how to make a bus to put effects on that I can blend with the original drum track as shown at 1:47 in this video
> 
> 
> 
> and at 2:01 in this vid
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated really trying to get a legit drum sound and I know this is really important.




Cubase you go to VST Instruments (Where you'd get superior) then there should be an arrow like -> then from there you just enable all the outputs. 

There ya go more channels now you just need to route through superior to the outputs.


----------



## that short guy

Holy crap this program takes forever to download, and I still have 4 more disk to go fml....

but while I'm waiting I'm sure it has been covered somewhere in this thread it's just a lot to read, but can anyone direct me to a (few) good videos that are good learning tools to sculpt a decent hard rock/metal sound. think 36 crazyfists and of mice and men drum tone.


thanks in advance for any help guys


----------



## that short guy

Never mind. figured it out my issue lol


----------



## MrEzzyE

Is there a stand alone possibility in Superior where I can create my drum tracks EASILY? I find it very much pain in the butt to program tracks in Logic´s Piano Roll. I have EzDrummer 2 and I am stuck in my song writing because I am super lazy to use time for drum programming and also the pre-recorded tracks suit only very seldom. I would upgrade to Superior instantly if there was an easy way to do this. Or if you have other suggestions how to do this, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## niffnoff

Guitar Pro, import the midi and alter the velocities, quantize (to make things slightly more human and not robot). 

Or make a template with the stock grooves and alter them to taste. Really your only options.


----------



## thedukewestern

I think they have some bugs unfortunately - I recently got the rock warehouse pack and it came with 3 discs... but after the 2nd disc said it was fully installed... ? Curious.. support was unhelpful


----------



## fr4nci2c0

Question about metal foundry vs. bulb avatar pack. Ok so I have the bulb avatar pack and I wonder if I have reached the limitations of it? and should drop cash for metal foundry. The other possibilty is I still suck a fat one at all aspects of recording music and bulb avtar pack can sound really good I just haven't EQd good enough. Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## illimmigrant

fr4nci2c0 said:


> Question about metal foundry vs. bulb avatar pack. Ok so I have the bulb avatar pack and I wonder if I have reached the limitations of it? and should drop cash for metal foundry. The other possibilty is I still suck a fat one at all aspects of recording music and bulb avtar pack can sound really good I just haven't EQd good enough. Thoughts? Opinions?



I found the Metal Foundry to be quite a bit harder to mix than some of the other packs. It has an inherent sort of "thrashy" production to it that is not super flexible if that's not what you're going for in the first place.
It's very raw sounding compared to the Avatar, Rock Warehouse and Metal Machine packs, which I have.
So if you're using the "bulb" presets because you're not sure if you're mixing the drums correctly, I wouldn't spend the money on the MF kit. The cymbals are pretty awesome on it, but the shells are my least favorite of the packs I own.


----------



## noise in my mind

fr4nci2c0 said:


> Question about metal foundry vs. bulb avatar pack. Ok so I have the bulb avatar pack and I wonder if I have reached the limitations of it? and should drop cash for metal foundry. The other possibilty is I still suck a fat one at all aspects of recording music and bulb avtar pack can sound really good I just haven't EQd good enough. Thoughts? Opinions?



I think it just comes down to preference at this point. I find the avatar kind of thin sounding. I think The bulb preset is a good place to start, but try making some kits from scratch with avatar before throwing down $$$ on metal foundry. Avatar is pretty flexible. trust me the limitations are in your skill (no offense intended), not the avatar kit.


----------



## fps

Hey all
I'm stacking snares. In the overheads though, the X-drum snare I've chosen is appearing on the mid to hard left of the mix in the OH. This is nowhere NEAR where the regular snare is in the OH mix. How do I put the X-drum snare where the normal snare is in the OH mix? They sound together in the centre as a combined MIDI node, but I have no idea which mics they're going through to do that. I haven't got any microphones in assignment to spare except things like AMH Far.


----------



## Merge

I have a question for everyone, just trying to decide if I should buy a new computer. I bought Superior Drummer 2.3 yesterday, I haven't loaded it into my computer yet. I have 8gb of RAM, 1 TB hard drive, the processor is an Intel Core i3. Is all of this enough?? I think that the RAM is enough, my concern in the processor. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## illimmigrant

Just a quick heads up that CreativeLive is streaming a Superior Drummer class today. It's free while it streams and will hopefully contain some good info for everyone who uses it.


----------



## Miscreant

Hey guys, I'm getting some phase issues on my snare in Superior Drummer's Metal Machine. 

Any idea how I can fix this? I'm new to the software (and to drum sounds in general in my recording setup), and I'm still kinda wrapping my head around phase and how to deal with it, etc. 

Any tips super-appreciated.


----------



## bensjjjammin

The SD 2.0 comes in 5 discs. So i loaded the first disk, i install the Sound installer exe., not even 2 mins there was an error, so i changed the destination folder to my Desktop/SD2.0 folder. it worked but then after it took some time to continue i put in the 2nd disc when it asked me to, then it froze and never continued. I tried loading the first disc after aborting but then the the first error showed up again. what to do?? I got it to work years ago when i just bought it...


----------



## bensjjjammin

im downloading from my toontrack account that i found on their site. i registered the serial # from the box back when i bought it. hope this works!! still downloading from toontrack!! maybe installing straight from the discs is outdated


----------



## bensjjjammin

After downloading from Toontrack updates. i load the CD 1 then 2 and its still stuck....... 

help??


----------



## illimmigrant

Miscreant said:


> Hey guys, I'm getting some phase issues on my snare in Superior Drummer's Metal Machine.
> 
> Any idea how I can fix this? I'm new to the software (and to drum sounds in general in my recording setup), and I'm still kinda wrapping my head around phase and how to deal with it, etc.
> 
> Any tips super-appreciated.



That sounds kinda strange. Which mics are out of phase? Have you bounced the audio and looked at the waveforms?


----------



## coreysMonster

I don't work for Toontrack, and you should really contact their support if you want real help, but for basic troubleshooting:

- do you have enough disk space for the install?
- Is your OS compatible with SD 2.0?
- is your disc drive working correctly?
- can you install other programs from the disc drive?
- does your system meet all the specs specified on the box?

If all of these are "yes", contact support. 

I installed SD2.0 from the disc completely without problem, btw.


----------



## Miscreant

Yeah, I know, it is odd. I'm not sure which mics are acting up yet--I haven't really looked into it (not quite knowing how to, yet...). 

I'm just put out feelers right now to see if anyone else has experienced this. The snare phase typically comes up when there are hits close together.


----------



## Laso

Hey guys, do u know how can i set a standard MIDI velocity on pro tools? It's set to 80 but i think it's not loud enough for drums.


----------



## MatthewK

Maybe the disc scratched or something? I've never had an issue with mine.


----------



## Duosphere

Copy all disks to a folder then try to install from it.
While copying you'll see if any disk is scratched or something.


----------



## niffnoff

Laso said:


> Hey guys, do u know how can i set a standard MIDI velocity on pro tools? It's set to 80 but i think it's not loud enough for drums.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5sR_uZKp5k

If you buy his full class, this guy does everything to show you how velocities shouldn't be standardized.


----------



## CassDarkwing

Hey guys, 

So I just got these drum samples from Nolly https://gumroad.com/l/TeMD# and I am trying to figure out how to just simply.....use them ha. Normally I just do the Superior Drummer drums, as I also have Nolly's Metal Machine Presets, but I would like to know if it's possible to add the samples I just linked above to my SD2.0 GUI. I'm new to samples, normally I just stick with Metal Machine. I would really like to be able to utilize these samples within SD2.0. 

I am using Cubase 8 Elements.


----------



## Laso

niffnoff said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5sR_uZKp5k
> 
> If you buy his full class, this guy does everything to show you how velocities shouldn't be standardized.




I don't want to set all notes to standard, i just don't want to have all my notes set to 80 everytime i set a note in the midi map.


----------



## Fat-Elf

CassDarkwing said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I just got these drum samples from Nolly https://gumroad.com/l/TeMD# and I am trying to figure out how to just simply.....use them ha. Normally I just do the Superior Drummer drums, as I also have Nolly's Metal Machine Presets, but I would like to know if it's possible to add the samples I just linked above to my SD2.0 GUI. I'm new to samples, normally I just stick with Metal Machine. I would really like to be able to utilize these samples within SD2.0.
> 
> I am using Cubase 8 Elements.



Sadly, you can't load custom samples in Superior Drummer so the samples you got won't work with it.


----------



## CassDarkwing

Fat-Elf said:


> Sadly, you can't load custom samples in Superior Drummer so the samples you got won't work with it.



Yeah, unfortunately I have since figured this out for myself. Oh well, I can get my money back and go about my day. Would have been nice to be able to use them though!


----------



## Masoo2

Since the SDXs (except Progressive Foundry) are on sale, what are your favorite ones?

I'm considering either the NY Studios Vol. 3 or Metal Machinery, but I'd like some thoughts on other SDXs as well.

Going for a modern metal sound, but I'd like for the drums to sound "real," if that makes sense. Big and fat snares that still crack, full yet punchy kicks, and nice cymbals that aren't too bright or piercing, etc...


----------



## Random3

Granted, these are the only two I have used, but I get great results from Metal Foundry and Metal Machinery. Blending those kits with the Avatar kit gives me basically everything I would want from SD.


----------



## axemanrio

I seem to get better results with Metal Foundry than Metal Machinery... maybe that's because I've owned it longer and therefore used it more. I think it's important to layer the snare and kicks (using X-drums) to get a good sound with any of the kits however.


----------



## prozak

How do you guys blend them? Do you use Slate Trigger?


----------



## illimmigrant

prozak said:


> How do you guys blend them? Do you use Slate Trigger?



You would use Slate trigger if you wanted to blend in something that is not inside a Toontrack library, like a Slate snare for example, or your own sample.

To blend in an additional Toontrack sample you would use the x-drum feature and then simply adjust the volume slider for that new "instrument" you created.
You can also adjust how much of that sample goes into individual mics, like your overheads, rooms, and bleed.

Here's a very quick tutorial

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH3bVYSFMUU


----------



## prozak

illimmigrant said:


> You would use Slate trigger if you wanted to blend in something that is not inside a Toontrack library, like a Slate snare for example, or your own sample.
> 
> To blend in an additional Toontrack sample you would use the x-drum feature and then simply adjust the volume slider for that new "instrument" you created.
> You can also adjust how much of that sample goes into individual mics, like your overheads, rooms, and bleed.
> 
> Here's a very quick tutorial
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH3bVYSFMUU




Ok, now I get it....tnx


----------



## Tomen

Masoo2 said:


> Since the SDXs (except Progressive Foundry) are on sale, what are your favorite ones?
> 
> I'm considering either the NY Studios Vol. 3 or Metal Machinery, but I'd like some thoughts on other SDXs as well.
> 
> Going for a modern metal sound, but I'd like for the drums to sound "real," if that makes sense. Big and fat snares that still crack, full yet punchy kicks, and nice cymbals that aren't too bright or piercing, etc...



NY vol 3 will not be your best choice for metal drums, i'd go with the MM. I have both FYI.


----------



## niffnoff

I really like the progressive foundry, takes alot of resources but once you print it, it's easy


----------



## niffnoff

SO uh... how about that SD 3 guys?


----------



## jerm

^I pre-ordered it then my computer's motherboard took a dive the night before it was released


----------



## Drezik27

I'm really digging it. Couple producer presets on there that I think I can see becoming go-to presets for me.


----------



## Omega139

CassDarkwing said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I have since figured this out for myself. Oh well, I can get my money back and go about my day. Would have been nice to be able to use them though!



Excuse me if this was already mentioned here, but I think SD3 now allows custom samples.


----------



## jerm

^Yes it does. Not multi-velocity samples but it does allow importing samples.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I need to read through this entirely but my questions are probably super basic.

Does the stock library seem weak or is it just me? I hardly have any presets available and the tap to find does not really find what my beat is. Drum Grooves is what I am speaking of.

I assume I have to buy expansions if I want some decent patterns?

Dang micro transactions smh. Thing was $400 to begin with and while it sounds way better, EZ1 seems much easier to use.

My other question. Can you efficiently use the piano roll to program each hit? I can see the roll but I cannot maximize it big enough to fit in all the hits in that I need.


----------



## jerm

^I don't like the MIDI roll inside SD3 so I'm still using the Reaper Piano Roll for now.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

jerm said:


> ^I don't like the MIDI roll inside SD3 so I'm still using the Reaper Piano Roll for now.


So I can drag the Midi from SD3 into Reaper and edit? Sorry I am very new with SD3 and have not had much time with it. I tried to double click the Midi item in reaper and nothing.

I will have to try and figure this one out. I do plan to buy some Midi packs but I really need to figure out how to edit my own as well.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Double post


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

I read through all of this now and have noticed that there is not much talk since SD3 has been released.

My only other question is are the packs cross compatible? I have been debating on which pack to get and Metal Machinery appeals to me the most but it looks like this will only work for SD2?


----------



## illimmigrant

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I read through all of this now and have noticed that there is not much talk since SD3 has been released.
> 
> My only other question is are the packs cross compatible? I have been debating on which pack to get and Metal Machinery appeals to me the most but it looks like this will only work for SD2?



Yes, they are. All my EZx and SDX's from SD2 work on SD3. I have metal machinery, which is cool, but the Prog Foundry is the best sounding of all to me. 17 snares and all the shells sound great.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

illimmigrant said:


> Yes, they are. All my EZx and SDX's from SD2 work on SD3. I have metal machinery, which is cool, but the Prog Foundry is the best sounding of all to me. 17 snares and all the shells sound great.



Thanks man, I'll probably be buying one this weekend. Need to get on SD3 and the website to preview them all to see what is best for me. Have not heard many clips yet but the thing that appealed to me for MM was Andy Sneap, I love his work and those are kind of the sounds I may need.

Not that progressive won't work, I am sure it would but I am more into older 90's metal/hardcore/death metal type of stuff.


----------



## illimmigrant

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Thanks man, I'll probably be buying one this weekend. Need to get on SD3 and the website to preview them all to see what is best for me. Have not heard many clips yet but the thing that appealed to me for MM was Andy Sneap, I love his work and those are kind of the sounds I may need.
> 
> Not that progressive won't work, I am sure it would but I am more into older 90's metal/hardcore/death metal type of stuff.



Yeah, see if you can find some clips. I haven't worked with MM in a while, but it is good. My favorite thing about Prog Foundry is the rim shots on the snare are soo damn good. They have so much attack and so much body. They just sound like they were hit better than most of the other libraries.
Here's the last thing I did with Prog Foundry: A quick cover of KSE's Life to Lifeless, if you want to hear those drums in a mix context, for what it's worth. 
https://soundcloud.com/a-different-logic/killswitch-engage-life-to-lifeless-cover-feat-josh-clark


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

illimmigrant said:


> Yeah, see if you can find some clips. I haven't worked with MM in a while, but it is good. My favorite thing about Prog Foundry is the rim shots on the snare are soo damn good. They have so much attack and so much body. They just sound like they were hit better than most of the other libraries.
> Here's the last thing I did with Prog Foundry: A quick cover of KSE's Life to Lifeless, if you want to hear those drums in a mix context, for what it's worth.
> https://soundcloud.com/a-different-logic/killswitch-engage-life-to-lifeless-cover-feat-josh-clark



Wow that is incredible. Singer is amazing.

I would definitely be happy with these kind of results for self recordings.


----------



## jerm

you use SD3.0 Tracker to analyze audio tracks. You could then export the MIDI from SD3.0 into the track in Reaper or keep it in SD3.0. I like to bring it into Reaper instead. So yes, you can take MIDI out of SD3.0 and bring it into Reaper. You'll want to delete it from SD3.0 afterwards or else it'll play both sets of MIDI items I believe.


----------



## BaylorPRSer

I've got the plugin paths to include the superiordrummer.dll file, but I can't select it. Any idea what I did wrong?


----------



## c7spheres

I"m glad I found this thread before I made my own. 
- I don't own any Superior Drummer software, but I'm thinking about it, Steven Slate, Get Good Drums etc. 
- I'm trying to figure out if SD3 (or any others) can slave to MTC in their standalone versions. Trying to do this is becoming a pain in the ass. 

- The basic Idea here is to use one of these programs on a laptop that is slaved to an external machine via either MTC or Clock and use the laptop as a glorified drum machine. 

- Any ideas?


----------



## c7spheres

Ok, From what I can tell it's not possible, unless that's been updated at some point. Does anyone know of an application that can do this?


----------

